# Fit mom accused of 'fat shaming' with skin-baring photo



## Savior (Oct 24, 2013)

This story has been making the rounds on major news sites..



> A San Francisco-based fitness blogger and mother of three is defending herself this week against accusations of fat-shaming, bullying, and being fake after a skin-baring photo she posted to Facebook went viral.
> 
> The photo in question shows an incredibly fit 32-year-old Maria Kang wearing a sports bra and small shorts next to her three sons, who were ages two, three and eight months old at the time the picture was taken.
> 
> ...






> In an attempt to quell the backlash, Kang updated the caption of her original Facebook photo to include an apology.
> 
> "I've been getting an influx of new followers, emails and comments (on my profile pic) recently. Some saying I'm a bully, I'm fat-shaming and I need to apologize for the hurt I've caused women. I get it. SO here's my First and Final Apology:
> 
> ...






Photo in question.


*Spoiler*: __ 









A lot of people are up in arms over this.

Such as this woman.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 24, 2013)

You shouldn't 5 star your own thread, doing so is just sad.


----------



## Savior (Oct 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> You shouldn't 5 star your own thread, doing so is just sad.




Lemme guess, you're offended by the pic. Go figure.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 24, 2013)

Fat people are so sensitive.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 24, 2013)

No, I just think this story doesn't deserve to be news.  Who cares what picture somebody posts?  Also I always wonder why somebody would 5 star their own post before anybody else even does a single vote.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 24, 2013)

This is the problem with fat women nowadays. First it was ''I'm big and proud'', then it was ''I'm big and proud, fuck skinny bitches'', then it was ''I'm big and proud, not like those skinny bitches starving themselves'', now it is ''I'm big and proud, I should be able to flaunt myself, but should someone who is in shape do it, it is bullying''. 

Jump of a treadmill and watch your diet.


----------



## Savior (Oct 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> No, I just think this story doesn't deserve to be news.  Who cares what picture somebody posts?  Also I always wonder why somebody would 5 star their own post before anybody else even does a single vote.



17000 comments on facebook. She's been on multiple newschannels defending her photo. 
It's news, don't be so sensitive.


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

Welcome to the aftermath of more extreme forms of liberalism, where you can't feel bad about anything and that any sort of actual detriment to one's physique is now a movement towards acceptance.

I personally don't believe in fat shaming.  I believe it's more a complete lack of willpower and no sound planning, but the commercialization of food items and the instant gratification breeding an impatience amongst many also shares some blame.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 24, 2013)

Gunners said:


> now it is ''I'm big and proud, I should be able to flaunt myself, but should someone who is in shape do it, it is bullying''.



Its not that, its that this woman posted that with the message "Whats your excuse?" as in what the fuck is wrong with you that you don't look like me?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 24, 2013)

Although the incident itself isn't newsworthy, the issue is in my honest opinion. It indicates that not enough people are concerned about being obese, and that those people are now moving into the real of feeling disdain for and persecuting people who dare to feel please about staying in shape. It's a health concern.


----------



## Savior (Oct 24, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Its not that, its that this woman posted that with the message "Whats your excuse?" as in what the fuck is wrong with you that you don't look like me?



Or maybe she meant it in a positive way. Each person gets their own message from the photo.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 24, 2013)

Savior said:


> 17000 comments on facebook. She's been on multiple newschannels defending her photo.
> It's news, don't be so sensitive.



It's not news, all that does is show how pathetic people are for caring about something so stupid and pointless.  Says a lot about the state of our society where something like this is considered news.


----------



## navy (Oct 24, 2013)

Why did this make the news?
Fit mom:
Face: 8
Upper: 8
Lower: 7

Fatty
Face: 4
Upper:2
Lower:2


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Its not that, its that this woman posted that with the message "Whats your excuse?" as in what the fuck is wrong with you that you don't look like me?



Oh poor fat babies...not coddled like they're expected.



Enclave said:


> It's not news, all that does is show how pathetic people are for caring about something so stupid and pointless.  Says a lot about the state of our society where something like this is considered news.



Tackling the issue of obesity and "fat pride" is actually a big deal.  We have a lot of fat fucks who are apparently trying to make it look good that they have arm folds.


----------



## Savior (Oct 24, 2013)

navy said:


> Why did this make the news?
> Fit mom:
> Face: 8
> Upper: 8
> ...




It's related to obesity so it's news. It's a problem when fat people are getting offended so easily that they can't handle any criticism imo.

I saw it on the front page on CNN and lots of other websites have been running this story.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 24, 2013)

she's bangin. top tier milf. let her say whatever she likes.


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

"Fat-shaming" is such a bullshit term to try to guilt actual scientific evidence into letting people do whatever they want.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Tackling the issue of obesity and "fat pride" is actually a big deal.  We have a lot of fat fucks who are apparently trying to make it look good that they have arm folds.



Oh please, posting a picture to facebook isn't trying to tackle the issue of obesity, it's just posting a picture to fucking facebook.

You want to tackle obesity you focus on educating kids and writing up legislation against food manufacturers to force them to stop putting shit like corn syrup in fucking everything.  Posting a picture to facebook isn't going to shame anybody.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 24, 2013)

Maybe she went about it the wrong way, but 'fat-shaming' is such a ridiculous term.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Oh poor fat babies...not coddled like they're expected.
> 
> Tackling the issue of obesity and "fat pride" is actually a big deal.  We have a lot of fat fucks who are apparently trying to make it look good that they have arm folds.



I'm sensing a lot of rage against fat people, do you need to show us on the doll where the fat man touched you?


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 24, 2013)

Need to start treating food like smoking sometimes.

"Get that burger out of your mouth, fat cunt"


----------



## Enclave (Oct 24, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> Need to start treating food like smoking sometimes.
> 
> "Get that burger out of your mouth, fat cunt"



Actually this is a misconception.  Burgers can actually be good for you.  High protein, has vegetables.  Not too much bread, especially if you use a more healthy kind of bun than your typical white bread bun.  Not to mention if you use a lean meat the fat content is also low and it's very filling.

The issue isn't the burger, the issue is more the starchy fries that often get served with it or the other deep fried garbage that often gets served at places that sell burgers.


----------



## navy (Oct 24, 2013)

Savior said:


> It's related to obesity so it's news. It's a problem when fat people are getting offended so easily that they can't handle any criticism imo.
> 
> I saw it on the front page on CNN and lots of other websites have been running this story.



Im not questioning you, Im questioning anyone who made an article out of this. 

Since when did we report what random strangers did on the internet?


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Actually this is a misconception.  Burgers can actually be good for you.  High protein, has vegetables.  Not too much bread, especially if you use a more healthy kind of bun than your typical white bread bun.  Not to mention if you use a lean meat the fat content is also low and it's very filling.
> 
> The issue isn't the burger, the issue is more the starchy fries that often get served with it or the other deep fried garbage that often gets served at places that sell burgers.



Yes and no.  The beef depends on the ratio you use and just how you grill/fry it.  A lot of times people will use 70lean/30fat or 80/20.



			
				Tsuki said:
			
		

> I'm sensing a lot of rage against fat people, do you need to show us on the doll where the fat man touched you?



Maybe we should stop protecting these intentionally weak people?  Did fat pride exist 30 years ago?  No.  It's now and it's complete bullshit.  Your sort of attitude only helps the problem.


----------



## Savior (Oct 24, 2013)

navy said:


> Im not questioning you, Im questioning anyone who made an article out of this.
> 
> Since when did we report what random strangers did on the internet?



This is what journalism is in 2013. 
In this case it's partly about the debate over obesity and "fat shaming".

This article has 1300 comments so it's clearly an issue people are passionate about though.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Yes and no.  The beef depends on the ratio you use and just how you grill/fry it.  A lot of times people will use 70lean/30fat or 80/20.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should stop protecting these intentionally weak people?  Did fat pride exist 30 years ago?  No.  It's now and it's complete bullshit.  Your sort of attitude only helps the problem.



A good burger will always use 80/20.


----------



## Savior (Oct 24, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Actually this is a misconception.  Burgers can actually be good for you.  High protein, has vegetables.  Not too much bread, especially if you use a more healthy kind of bun than your typical white bread bun.  Not to mention if you use a lean meat the fat content is also low and it's very filling.
> 
> The issue isn't the burger, the issue is more the starchy fries that often get served with it or the other deep fried garbage that often gets served at places that sell burgers.



A burger you get at a restaurant isn't that healthy.



1400 calories, 130g carbs, 80g fat.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 24, 2013)

Really !? Fat Bullying ? Ah, go to hell all of you with your offended little asses, the woman was just showing off, I see this everyday and I do not say " Herp derp fat bullying ", people offended by this pic should get out of society, because by their logic a gym merchant is "fat bullying" . And I'm fat, like 90 kg .


----------



## SLB (Oct 24, 2013)

Considering she put her children in there, I felt like she was targeting mothers as well. As in the whole "I got kids and now my body is ruined" excuse is BS in her eyes. Could have went about it better, but anybody that got offended by this ought to take it easy and figure out why it bothers them so much.

All the years I worked with my mom in her daycare or brought her lunch, I couldn't count the amount of mothers that would walk by and lay that exact same excuse. Having a child takes its toll, that is no question, but there are certainly ways of getting back in shape if you have the drive to do so.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 24, 2013)

I have to accept, her response was actually pretty good.  She does make a point.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Maybe we should stop protecting these intentionally weak people?  Did fat pride exist 30 years ago?  No.  It's now and it's complete bullshit.  Your sort of attitude only helps the problem.



As long as they're happy the way they are why do you care?


----------



## Xyloxi (Oct 24, 2013)

Those cats really need to lose some weight.


----------



## Savior (Oct 24, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> As long as they're happy the way they are why do you care?



So Obesity isn't a problem is what you're saying?


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A good burger will always use 80/20.



Well put there.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 24, 2013)

Savior said:


> So Obesity isn't a problem is what you're saying?



Not everyone who doesn't look like this woman is dangerously overweight.  Being a few pounds above your optimum weight is not a serious problem at all, certainly not enough of a problem that it justifies shoving in peoples faces how "weak" you think they are because they aren't thinner.


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> As long as they're happy the way they are why do you care?



Because I don't like my insurance costs going up because of THEIR happiness.

I can't believe I'm seeing this shit.  This is such liberal pandering I'm actually ashamed to think I'm domestically moderate-liberal.



> Not everyone who doesn't look like this woman is dangerously overweight. Being a few pounds above your optimum weight is not a serious problem at all, certainly not enough of a problem that it justifies shoving in peoples faces how "weak" you think they are because they aren't thinner.



A few pounds?

Try fucking FORTY.

Or maybe even a hundred or two...but oh herpy derp as long as they're happy.


----------



## Savior (Oct 24, 2013)

Obesity is costing the U.S. billions.



It's a very serious issue.


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

But we can't sacrifice our FEELS to save a few billion dollars right?

You can't put a price on precious FEELS.


----------



## Lace (Oct 24, 2013)

Why do we keep throwing this term fat-shaming around. There's a difference between bullying and trying to provoke change during this obesity "crisis". Mind you I do think this woman didn't exactly do this in the best way


----------



## eHav (Oct 24, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Not everyone who doesn't look like this woman is dangerously overweight.  Being a few pounds above your optimum weight is not a serious problem at all, certainly not enough of a problem that it justifies shoving in peoples faces how "weak" you think they are because they aren't thinner.



the idiots offended by that picture surely arent "a few pounds" above their optimum weight. just like that fat woman with the cats isnt. 

all this proud to be fat garbage has to end. gay pride? sure. national pride? sure. fucking pride in being obese? nope

i got to 100kgs a while after university, and didnt care much, and just by eating better i lost 15 kg's doing nothing at all but eating better. and the food is cheaper. i bet most of the ones complaining dont even have any condition causing them to be fat.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Because I don't like my insurance costs going up because of THEIR happiness.
> 
> I can't believe I'm seeing this shit.  This is such liberal pandering I'm actually ashamed to think I'm domestically moderate-liberal.



My heart bleeds for you that some people don't think you should be denigrating anyone whose body isn't exactly the way you think it should be, that must be very difficult for you.



Mael said:


> A few pounds?
> 
> Try fucking FORTY.
> 
> Or maybe even a hundred or two...but oh herpy derp as long as they're happy.



If someone is two hundred pounds overweight then that is definitely a serious health problem and that person should seek help in reducing their weight, however as I pointed out above many (in fact I would go so far as to say most) people who don't look like this woman aren't dangerously overweight.

Some women weigh only 20 or 30 pounds more than her and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that.  You seem to be ignoring anything between this woman and morbid obesity, there is a significant middle ground that many people fall into.

One of the response pictures put up in response to her was this:



That woman isn't even close to being dangerously overweight, so I see no reason she should be made to feel weak or shamed because she doesn't hit the gym every night to look like that woman on the left.

I'm curious, is there any cutoff on your fat shaming or do you think we should be walking up to any overweight children and telling them "you're fucking weak, that's why you're fat"?


----------



## navy (Oct 24, 2013)

The problem is she made her image antagonistic instead of motivational, although she was probably going for motivation. 
Get over it. 

There is nothing stopping most people from being as fit or fitter than she is.


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

If a kid's got cankles and there's no scientific excuse except he or she is not active and eats Little Debbie's in front of the TV or computer, you bet your ass they're going to get shit.

I think the personal threshold is 25lbs.  Anything above that means you should keep watch before it becomes an issue.  And I'm talking fat, NOT MUSCLE.  I understand muscle weighs 33% more than fat, but you can easily tell heavy due to muscle and heavy due to fat.


----------



## Lace (Oct 24, 2013)

Why is it perfectly acceptable to antagonize smokers because of the health risks but suddenly it's fat shaming if people do the same towards obese people.
I don't think we should be antagonizing anyone but this double standard is stupid.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> If a kid's got cankles and there's no scientific excuse except he or she is not active and eats Little Debbie's in front of the TV or computer, you bet your ass they're going to get shit.



My question though was would you advocate shaming them the way you are for adults?  Kids will get shit regardless, I don't think anyone makes it through their entire childhood without ever being made fun of unless they're totally home schooled and isolated from other children.



Mael said:


> I think the personal threshold is 25lbs.  Anything above that means you should keep watch before it becomes an issue.  And I'm talking fat, NOT MUSCLE.  I understand muscle weighs 33% more than fat, but you can easily tell heavy due to muscle and heavy due to fat.



I see, and what would you be hoping to accomplish by walking up to these people and telling them "you're fat because you're weak"?  That message seems more likely to me to make them antagonistic and more likely to just tell you to fuck off then to say "my god you're right....I'm heading to the gym right now".

If this woman had worded her message better, in a more inspirational way I think it would have met with more success.


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> My question though was would you advocate shaming them the way you are for adults?  Kids will get shit regardless, I don't think anyone makes it through their entire childhood without ever being made fun of unless they're totally home schooled and isolated from other children.
> 
> I see, and what would you be hoping to accomplish by walking up to these people and telling them "you're fat because you're weak"?  That message seems more likely to me to make them antagonistic and more likely to just tell you to fuck off then to say "my god you're right....I'm heading to the gym right now".
> 
> If this woman had worded her message better, in a more inspirational way I think it would have met with more success.



First you try the nice way.  If you get this fat pride bullshit when you're explaining the health and financial burdens of being a fatty, then you might as well tether them to a treadmill.  I mean how the hell else do you convince people when sometimes greater motivations are fear and shame?  I think her message had a direct target and people are expanding it past what it should be.  Her target was the group who make excuses.  

I mean tell me, with the narcissism that today's generations are building, do you really think a Jack LaLanne would actually be listened to or do you think fatties today would get tumblr whinefest on his ass?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 24, 2013)

eHav said:


> the idiots offended by that picture surely arent "a few pounds" above their optimum weight. just like that fat woman with the cats isnt.
> 
> all this proud to be fat garbage has to end. gay pride? sure. national pride? sure. fucking pride in being obese? nope
> 
> i got to 100kgs a while after university, and didnt care much, and just by eating better i lost 15 kg's doing nothing at all but eating better. and the food is cheaper. i bet most of the ones complaining dont even have any condition causing them to be fat.



Next: AIDS Pride 



Anlaced said:


> Why is it perfectly acceptable to antagonize smokers because of the health risks but suddenly it's fat shaming if people do the same towards obese people.
> I don't think we should be antagonizing anyone but this double standard is stupid.



Yep .


----------



## Savior (Oct 24, 2013)

Something is wrong when a woman posts a picture on her facebook page and people get so outraged that they call her a bully and accuse her of "fat shaming."

That pic is hardly fat shaming.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> *First you try the nice way.  If you get this fat pride bullshit when you're explaining the health and financial burdens of being a fatty, then you might as well tether them to a treadmill.*  I mean how the hell else do you convince people when sometimes greater motivations are fear and shame?  I think her message had a direct target and people are expanding it past what it should be.  Her target was the group who make excuses.



I'm curious, honest question, have you ever actually had success with that ever?  Have you encountered overweight people who don't want to listen to your advice, then you start telling them how weak and pathetic they are and suddenly they turn their entire lives around and become paragons of health?

I myself have never found much success with those kinds of methods, that has a tendency to just make that person hate me and disregard what I have to say.

It seems similar to some of the political or religious debates I've had over the years that start civil but end with the other person sometimes literally screaming at me about how stupid I am or how I'm going to hell.  Not once has that change ever made me more inclined to see their point of view.



Mael said:


> I mean tell me, with the narcissism that today's generations are building, do you really think a Jack LaLanne would actually be listened to or do you think fatties today would get tumblr whinefest on his ass?



Depends entirely on the individual.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ugh. Fatties complaining about what I see as an inspirational image. The entire point of her message was that pregnancy is not an excuse to look overweight and sloppy. Losers have an endless capacity to 'take offense' at successful people. Anyone defending the outcry against this woman is probably a loser as well.

'Fat Shaming'? What the hell is going on in America nowadays... I would never associate with someone who seriously would use this terminology. You ever notice that it's never men who get offended at stuff like this? *Fat people should experience shame.*



OBDNewbie said:


> Next: AIDS Pride



Exactly. Next thing you know we're gonna hear about junkies getting mad at our 'heroin shaming'.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 24, 2013)

She doesnt deserve the attention she is getting but she has a point.


----------



## lucky (Oct 24, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Its not that, its that this woman posted that with the message "Whats your excuse?" as in what the fuck is wrong with you that you don't look like me?



i agree with your post and understand the reactions.

prob is that's the message some people are choosing to get from that.  better to view it as motivation than a direct insult.


===============


anyhoo, some people are completely ok with being fat.  doesn't necessarily mean they're lazy.  they just choose not to care about their physical image so much, for good or ill.


what irks me are the fat people that always complain about it.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> As long as they're happy the way they are why do you care?



_The fact is that they're not happy._ If they were happy they wouldn't be upset that some non-lazy woman out there challenged them to work out. It's clear that fat mothers care about it, a lot. They are upset that she has a better work ethic than them, that she takes pride in her appearance, and that their fantasies about how good they'd look if they didn't have kids were just shattered in front of them by a women who is professionally successful in addition to physically attractive.

Have you ever watched an athletic commercial for things like Gatorade or Nike? All of those commercials have a very similar tone to the picture of this woman.

Look at this mess I just found when I typed in fat shaming on Google: 

It isn't that fat people don't want to be called fat, it's that because they are lazy slobs they actually want to change the definition of beauty to include them without actually lifting a finger to make themselves more attractive. I would actually attribute a lot of the rantings against Maria Kang to mental illness.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 24, 2013)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> The entire point of her message was that pregnancy is not an excuse to look overweight and sloppy. Losers have an endless capacity to 'take offense' at successful people. Anyone defending the outcry against this woman is probably a loser as well.



Let?s see you give birth and immediately spring back into pristine shape, chump.


----------



## navy (Oct 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> Let’s see you give birth and immediately spring back into pristine shape, chump.



Let's see you give birth, Miss.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 24, 2013)

navy said:


> Let's see you give birth, Miss.



You really are desperate for those pics between my legs, aren't you?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 24, 2013)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> _The fact is that they're not happy._ If they were happy they wouldn't be upset that some non-lazy woman out there challenged them to work out. It's clear that fat mothers care about it, a lot. They are upset that she has a better work ethic than them, that she takes pride in her appearance, and that their fantasies about how good they'd look if they didn't have kids were just shattered in front of them by a women who is professionally successful in addition to physically attractive.
> 
> Have you ever watched an athletic commercial for things like Gatorade or Nike? All of those commercials have a very similar tone to the picture of this woman.
> 
> ...




 _Big and proud, shake your thang_.


----------



## Savior (Oct 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Because I don't like my insurance costs going up because of THEIR happiness.
> 
> I can't believe I'm seeing this shit.  This is such liberal pandering I'm actually ashamed to think I'm domestically moderate-liberal.
> 
> ...



It's all about complimenting overweight people for being who they are.


----------



## navy (Oct 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> You really are desperate for those pics between my legs, aren't you?



Full body pics. Or it didnt happen.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> Let’s see you give birth and immediately spring back into pristine shape, chump.



The entire point of Maria Kang's image was that it isn't impossible. But, I work out six days a week and I've been overweight before. I don't think it would be that hard.

I'm a chump for stating the obvious? Put the Cheetos down.

Nevertheless, you proved my point. Only losers say shit like what you just said.



Savior said:


> Such as this woman.



Note the cats.



Savior said:


> It's all about complimenting overweight people for being who they are.


Exactly. I said this in the thread about bullying how the football coaches were being accused of bullying, but I think this all comes from the same vein as the problems I highlighted in that thread.


MartyMcFly1 said:


> Lately liberalism and Western society in general seems to be guided by a sort of misguided, pervasive maternal love.


----------



## Daxter (Oct 24, 2013)

Fat-shaming is an extreme term but it certainly seems like a snotty picture. Not everyone can look like that on a regular schedule, let alone after having one kid, never mind multiple. Women have so many pressures as is and while it's fabulous (and likely miraculous) she is able to look like that after 3 children, that hardly makes everyone else full of excuses. Pregnancy also affects different women differently, as far as I know. She might just be very lucky in her genetics.

Anyways, I think people getting overly-angry about this are wasting their emotion, but I also think she is a bit snotty and doesn't really deserve all this attention over her apparent gloating. To make it more motivational, she could have used different words, or put out the message -it is possible-. Positive terms over subtle blame.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 24, 2013)

@MartyMcFly1 - Wait little guy I am fat and it's not because I'm lazy, it's because I'm lazy *and* eat a lot, get your facts right man .


----------



## Kanga (Oct 24, 2013)

The lady with the belly is just jelly.


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

Facebook is already retarded...but the point still stands.  There's a reason we hail the Olympics as showing the pinnacle of human physique and how we should continue doing so rather than coddling people who make no effort to lose weight or be in shape.  Nobody is asking you to become the next Charles Atlas, but don't give me that shit where you're just going to be stuffy and say "HEALTH AT ALL SIZES" when that's scientifically not true.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 24, 2013)

Navy creeps me the fuck out.



MartyMcFly1 said:


> The entire point of Maria Kang's image was that it isn't impossible. But, I work out six days a week and I've been overweight before. I don't think it would be that hard.
> 
> I'm a chump for stating the obvious? Put the Cheetos down.
> 
> Nevertheless, you proved my point. Only losers say shit like what you just said.



You're a chump for stating stupid na?ve shit.

The entire point of Maria Kang's image was to be boast and stroke her ego.

No, I don't condone fatties but your lofty high standards you impose on women without any kind of knowledge or experience or understanding of the situation other then what you read on Wikipedia is why you're a chump and have no fucking clue what you're talking about.

And I'm not overweight either. Go and get lost down a very deep dark hole somewhere far away or something productive like that.


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2013)

They should be ashamed.

That cunt with thyroid cancer should have had the brains to realize that she wasn't being addressed and kept her mouth shut.


This woman should be armed and sent to Somalia as an personnel carrier.

At least when some Al-Shabaab goofball RPGs her she can die for a purpose.


----------



## navy (Oct 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> Navy creeps me the fuck out.


The irony.


----------



## Daxter (Oct 24, 2013)

It's not about supporting unhealthy lifestyles, it's about appreciating people at all stages in their weight. Not everyone loses weight easily, there's so many factors beyond just food, such as genetics, sleep and mental health. It can be a real struggle and I think the stigma against heavy people is at it's peak now, and with it brings shame, pain and all sorts of obsessive eating disorders to those affected by it. I think the 'fat and beautiful' idea is really just people trying to be happy with what they are regardless of their weight. Doesn't mean they can't still try and be healthier, but I think those who speak out are just tired of being unhappy, stigmatised, downright bullied a lot of the time just because they're heavy.

I care a lot about looks myself, and unhealthy lifestyles do frustrate me, but I get both sides, and I don't think either is entirely wrong. I think there's a lot of misconception on both ends of the other's message.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 24, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Okay, fatty.



Except I'm not overweight.

So now where's your ammo?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> Except I'm not overweight.
> 
> So now where's your ammo?



Sure you're not.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm tired of fat lazy slobs trying to shame me for looking better than them.


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 24, 2013)

Meh, I?m kinda split on this.

On one hand, the woman is obviously trying to be a bit combative by using shaming to get people in shape. It?s generally better to encourage people to get healthy rather than shame them into it. Even if people can simply work hard to be healthy, it?s still a major problem that junk food is so cheap and readily available. It?s ridiculous how much fruits and vegetables cost while I can get junk food with several times the calorie intake while also costing less and lasting longer. It?s possible to succeed of course, but there?s nothing to lose by making it easier and cheaper to do.

That being said, I still feel that this woman has earned the right to brag a bit. Being in shape while working full time with kids is pretty impressive, and I can understand why she?s annoyed when people who live in far less stressful situations have nothing but excuses and more excuses. I actually like how she stood her ground when people got offended over it. Even if she?s a jerk, hard work should at least be appreciated, and more people should follow her example.

As a side note, I dislike most of what I see in the fat acceptance movement, but people really need to step back and see why the movement is becoming a thing in the first place. Talk to any person in the fat acceptance movement, and most of them will tell you that the main reason they went into it was because they got sick of the endless harassment they got from being fat. They don?t ?need? to be shamed. They?re already getting shamed, and it?s why they?re rebelling against it. For many of these people, the positive treatment they get from the FA movement is the first time in years, perhaps in their entire lives, they have a social group that doesn?t make them feel like trash for being overweight. Harassing them won?t anyone any good.


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> Let?s see you give birth and immediately spring back into pristine shape, chump.



There is absolutely no reason that you can't continue aerobics, even high-impact aerobics, right up to the point your water breaks, and you do not have to be overweight to be pregnant.

I'd like to think that I would never be out of shape.


----------



## Daxter (Oct 24, 2013)

HolyHands said:


> Meh, I?m kinda split on this.
> 
> On one hand, the woman is obviously trying to be a bit combative by using shaming to get people in shape. It?s generally better to encourage people to get healthy rather than shame them into it. Even if people can simply work hard to be healthy, it?s still a major problem that junk food is so cheap and readily available. It?s ridiculous how much fruits and vegetables cost while I can get junk food with several times the calorie intake while also costing less and lasting longer. It?s possible to succeed of course, but there?s nothing to lose by making it easier and cheaper to do.
> 
> ...



Exactly my thoughts. Perfectly said mate.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 24, 2013)

We need to get facts straight for the mentally impaired here on NF.

I’m not defending people who are seriously overweight and are in denial about it and claim it’s something to be proud of.

I take exception to the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) claiming pregnancy is not and I quote the loser ‘an excuse to look overweight and sloppy’.

So during pregnancy a woman should what? Go and work out at the gym until she drops or some stupid shit? There’s far more pressing concerns going on for her then what the guy on the street or NF scores her. No woman I know uses pregnancy as an excuse to pig out and do fuck all.


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> So during pregnancy a woman should what? Go and work out at the gym


Yes
Absolutely she should


----------



## Gunners (Oct 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> We need to get facts straight for the mentally impaired here on NF.
> 
> I’m not defending people who are seriously overweight and are in denial about it and claim it’s something to be proud of.
> 
> ...



That's it, burn those calories, every worthless post brings you closer to the ideal body.

More seriously, I doubt anyone seriously expects a pregnant woman to look like her, or even be in shape for that matter. What is note worthy for people is the outcry from a number of individuals when someone decides to broadcast that they can do better than the rest. Rather than use that person as an inspiration, people choose to tear her down, that's because we live in a generation where people expect those around them to drop down to their level.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 24, 2013)

Blue, it's time we wage war against these soft bodied demons.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 24, 2013)

Blue said:


> Yes
> Absolutely she should


----------



## Pliskin (Oct 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Facebook is already retarded...but the point still stands.  There's a reason we hail the Olympics as showing the pinnacle of human physique and how we should continue doing so rather than coddling people who make no effort to lose weight or be in shape.  Nobody is asking you to become the next Charles Atlas, but don't give me that shit where you're just going to be stuffy and say "HEALTH AT ALL SIZES" when that's scientifically not true.



[YOUTUBE]1y6DQioulTU[/YOUTUBE]

Dat pinnacle


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

That's hot.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

Even hotter.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 24, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Its not that, its that this woman posted that with the message "Whats your excuse?" as in what the fuck is wrong with you that you don't look like me?


No, that is YOUR interpretation of it. You could much as easily have chosen to interpret it as others do as, "What's your excuse you aren't as healthy as *you can be*." Just depends on how sensitive you want to be and have others feel sympathy for you and shit, rather than, as Kang puts it well: owning up to where you fall short.

Our ideals/idols are and have always been the best case scenarios. THAT"S WHAT IT FREAKING MEANS! If you're mature enough you obviously realize that ideal is not always achievable anyways, but does that mean ideal should be anything less than the best possible scenario? No, it just means that for some reason you are not ideal in that way. What the hell is there to feel bad about it? Aren't you doing the same thing that you're blaming society for when you feel bad that you can't be ideal?


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> http://oi43.tinypic.com/11qgwvc.jpg


----------



## lucky (Oct 24, 2013)

Gunners said:


> More seriously, I doubt anyone seriously expects a pregnant woman to look like her, or even be in shape for that matter.



Came back from Paris last month. Legit counted perhaps 8 people (under 50) who were fat in my entire time there.


The overwhelming majority of moms there were all fit.  Not even 'chubby', but fit.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> Navy creeps me the fuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man. I'm sure you're a delight to be around in person.

Anyway, all of the 'body positivity' shit I posted would be offensive coming from a thin person, but because they're fat it's endearing and empowering.

The fact of the matter is that what this woman did is being seen as offensive *because she actually has something to be proud of.* I can show you a dozen pictures where fat, out of shape women are being even more aggressively cocky about their own bodies that get overwhelming praise from the same people who are outraged at Maria Kang. Essentially the prevailing opinion among the fat people who are offended is that you can be as cocky and outspoken about your body as you want, *assuming that your body is nothing to be proud of.* I'm sorry, but that is how losers think. People who think like that are also probably the type who instill in their children that they're special little snowflakes and believe that  all their children should get trophies and that score shouldn't be kept in sporting events.

For someone not overweight, you're taking this extremely personally, and being very emotional about it. I doubt you're being honest about your size.



MbS said:


> I take exception to the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) claiming pregnancy is not and I quote the loser ‘an excuse to look overweight and sloppy’.


I didn't just make that up out of thin air. The woman is evidence, that you can maintain a healthy lifestyle during pregnancy and bounce back after. A lot of women are walking around with tummys that look like some balled up homework or something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2013)

I am fat, and I've been hitting the gym non-stop for the past few months. Lost about 45 pounds. ()

fat is fat, get up your fat ass and start doing something about it.

Would totally boink the mom tho.


----------



## Savior (Oct 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> We need to get facts straight for the mentally impaired here on NF.
> 
> I?m not defending people who are seriously overweight and are in denial about it and claim it?s something to be proud of.
> 
> ...



What's wrong with working out while you're pregnant?
I know people who've used the treadmill and such during their pregnancy and everything worked out just fine.


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

If anything, such physical activity even like prenatal yoga is actually incredibly beneficial to both the mother to be AND baby.


----------



## lucky (Oct 24, 2013)

actually can't work out too hard when pregnant.  chances of miscarriage are a lot higher than you think (higher than i thought initially).  

My aunt was pregnant.  She ran around playing light soccer with us for for 15 min or so.  She lost the baby just from that. 

'spose depends on what sort of exercise and the level of physical activity pre-pregnancy.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 24, 2013)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Oh man. I'm sure you're a delight to be around in person.



I wouldn't know: in RL I make sure your ilk never strays into my line of sight.



> Anyway, all of the 'body positivity' shit I posted would be offensive coming from a thin person, but because they're fat it's endearing and empowering.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that what this woman did is being seen as offensive *because she actually has something to be proud of.* I can show you a dozen pictures where fat, out of shape women are being even more aggressively cocky about their own bodies that get overwhelming praise from the same people who are outraged at Maria Kang. Essentially the prevailing opinion among the fat people who are offended is that you can be as cocky and outspoken about your body as you want, *assuming that your body is nothing to be proud of.* I'm sorry, but that is how losers think. People who think like that are also probably the type who instill in their children that they're special little snowflakes and believe that  all their children should get trophies and that score shouldn't be kept in sporting events.



It's being seen as offensive because of the crass way she's putting it across. It's boastful, arrogant and conceited. It's antagonising. It in no way sends a positive message that encourages or promotes involvement but alienation. It's all about her.

And I'm not defending people who are seriously overweight and are in denial over it and also claim it’s something to be proud of. Which brings me to my post below.



> For someone not overweight, you're taking this extremely personally, and being very emotional about it. I doubt you're being honest about your size.



I'm a woman and take offence to egotistical shit spouted by little boys on the web imposing their standards on the female sex.

You can't handle that? Don't fucking post.

Essentially what it comes down time and time again is the age old male  chauvinism rearing it's head expecting women to conform to their standards of what they perceive as aesthetically acceptable. Just take a look at the above posts.



> I didn't just make that up out of thin air. The woman is evidence, that you can maintain a healthy lifestyle during pregnancy and bounce back after. A lot of women are walking around with tummys that look like some balled up homework or something.



One example isn’t evidence of precedent.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 24, 2013)

Savior said:


> What's wrong with working out while you're pregnant?
> I know people who've used the treadmill and such during their pregnancy and everything worked out just fine.



And that was their decision I take it. Good for them.

But why should a woman feel it necessary to take strenuous exercise if she doesn’t want?

Many exercises like swimming and walking, are safe but you don’t see the weight fly off. Woops, I guess she must be lazy. Also she should keep on exercising until before the day she's due otherwise she's a lazy bitch, eh?

Plus there are certain exercises that can be dangerous when you're pregnant.

Why the geniuses here on NF can't realise that some exercise is good but to hold every woman to the same standard that she can work out strenuously and close to delivery day is beyond me.


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

lucky said:


> actually can't work out too hard when pregnant.  chances of miscarriage are a lot higher than you think (higher than i thought initially).
> 
> My aunt was pregnant.  She ran around playing light soccer with us for for 15 min or so.  She lost the baby just from that.
> 
> 'spose depends on what sort of exercise and the level of physical activity pre-pregnancy.



Obviously common sense and discretion are vital.


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> But why should a woman feel it necessary to take strenuous exercise if she doesn't want?



Why should anyone?

A: To stay healthy and lose weight.



lucky said:


> actually can't work out too hard when pregnant.  chances of miscarriage are a lot higher than you think (higher than i thought initially).
> 
> My aunt was pregnant.  She ran around playing light soccer with us for for 15 min or so.  She lost the baby just from that.
> 
> 'spose depends on what sort of exercise and the level of physical activity pre-pregnancy.



Your aunt likely had issues besides kicking around a povertyball.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> I wouldn't know: in RL I make sure your ilk never strays into my line of sight.







MbS said:


> It's being seen as offensive because of the crass way she's putting it across. It's boastful, arrogant and conceited. It's antagonising. It in no way sends a positive message that encourages or promotes involvement but alienation. _It's all about her._
> 
> And I'm not defending people who are seriously overweight and are in denial over it and also claim it’s something to be proud of. Which brings me to my post below.


Yes, it is all about her because she did the work. There is nothing wrong with working hard and being proud of the fruits of your labor. People see the world not as it is, but as they are. Psychologically healthy individuals see this woman and either resolve to ignore her, or resolve to work hard and attempt to be healthy like she is. Taking offense or viewing it as 'antagonistic' is for people who have resolved that they either can't get in shape, or want to be in shape but don't want to put the work in.



MbS said:


> I'm a woman and take offence to egotistical shit spouted by little boys on the web imposing their standards on the female sex.
> 
> You can't handle that? Don't fucking post.






MbS said:


> Essentially what it comes down time and time again is the age old male  chauvinism rearing it's head expecting women to conform to their standards of what they perceive as aesthetically acceptable. Just take a look at the above posts.


You don't think men try to conform to the standard of what women find attractive? You're crazy. Go to the gym and check it out. In fact, a very large portion of things that men do are to attract more women. 

There is absolutely nothing wrong with working hard to appear more sexually desirable to the opposite sex. I always wonder about people who express opinions like this. Essentially it's a desire to put no effort in and still be regarded as model-level beautiful. You sit on your ass, and because you don't get the attention you desire it's "_chauvinism rearing it's head expecting women to conform to their standards_"

Fuck outta here with that noise. You can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 24, 2013)

I have no problem with her photo.

Her comment wasn't aimed at "every overweight person in the world". It was aimed at people who use challenges in life to excuse themselves from the hard work it takes to stay in shape.

All too often those excuses for women stem from having kids.

I also have no problem with her response. She was right. This resonated negatively with so many people because deep down they knew she was _fucking right_. Again, the message was not relevant to everyone. If you have a medical reason for being overweight, and literally can't do anything about it, then clearly the message wasn't for you. If you're just a lazy cow who got mad because someone had the audacity to make you embarrassed because you know you're a lazy cow...then shut the fuck up and keep eating that donut, because no one cares.

The vast majority of people who are overweight are in that situation because they put themselves there...not because tragedy befell them and they had no control over their weight-gain. And genetics play a part, but they do not force you to be overweight.

And if all those people who got enraged actually believed that it was ok to be overweight, they wouldn't have gotten so heated and felt the need to flip out.

The message was put out there, and everyone took it and warped it to whatever they were insecure about. That's not _Kang's fault_.

The overwhelming response that America and the rest of the world gave to her question, regardless of what they actually responded with was: "I'm lazy, and I have no incentive because everything is easy and I don't have to run from predators, so eating cake seems a whole lot more fun than riding a bike."

Take responsibility for what you're ashamed of, and if you're not ashamed of it or think it's a problem, you shouldn't have a problem with the message this woman sent out to the world either.


----------



## Sygurgh (Oct 24, 2013)

America is the center of the fat gene pandemic.


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

Sygurgh said:


> America is the center of the fat gene pandemic.



Actually I believe it's the UAE or Qatar or some ME nation that's the fattest on Earth.


----------



## navy (Oct 24, 2013)

Sygurgh said:


> America is the center of the fat gene pandemic.



Mexico.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 24, 2013)

Blue said:


> Why should anyone?
> 
> A: To stay healthy and lose weight.



As if that?s the real reason men hate on women for putting on weight during pregnancy. 

It's all about attractiveness.



MartyMcFly1 said:


> Yes, it is all about her because she did the work. There is nothing wrong with working hard and being proud of the fruits of your labor. People see the world not as it is, but as they are. Psychologically healthy individuals see that and either resolve to ignore it, or resolve to work hard and attempt to be healthy like that individual. Taking offense or viewing it as 'antagonistic' is something that people who have resolved that they could never look like that do.



Jesus, you can always tell when some clown has no clue what they're talking about when they have a number in their name.

She could have simply excluded the antagonising words: 'what's your excuse'. That's an accusation, guilt tripping, and enforced by her flaunting her body reinforcing it's antagonism.

If she really wanted to share she could have simply posted it wordless. She didn't: she wanted a reaction.



> *You don't think men try to conform to the standard of what women find attractive?* You're crazy. Go to the gym and check it out. In fact, a very large portion of things that men do are to attract more women.



No, they don't. They try and impose it and make out it's right.



> There is absolutely nothing wrong with working hard to appear more sexually desirable to the opposite sex.



Agreed.



> I always wonder about people who express opinions like this. Essentially it's a desire to put no effort in and still be regarded as model-level beautiful. You sit on your ass, and because you don't get the attention you desire it's "_chauvinism rearing it's head expecting women to conform to their standards_"
> 
> Fuck outta here with that noise. You can't have your cake and eat it too.



If you?re pondering if I?m possibly overweight to come to the defence of pregnant women: I?m not. That?s your feeble brain trying to grasp at something you?re familiar with and make sense of it. You don't have to be something to have sympathy for it, dolt.


----------



## Sygurgh (Oct 24, 2013)

Not the same. People of these countries have a bad lifestyle, but American women have the fat gene to blame. You just have to look at the gripping testimonies in the comments.

And please, "What's your excuse?" is a bit in your face, but not enough to classify the woman as narcissist or antagonistic. That's just projecting.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 24, 2013)

navy said:


> Mexico.



By a measly decimal. 

This time next year you'll be back at the top.

Have your burger and eat it.


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

Sygurgh said:


> Not the same. People of these countries have a bad lifestyle, but American women have the fat gene to blame. You just have to look at the gripping testimonies in the comments.



*is overcome by the wave of feels* 



MbS said:


> By a measly decimal.
> 
> This time next year you'll be back at the top.
> 
> Have your burger and eat it.





If next year this isn't true you owe him something.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 24, 2013)

> If next year this isn't true you owe him something.



I'll give him a burger and fries, how about that?


----------



## navy (Oct 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> By a measly decimal.
> 
> This time next year you'll be back at the top.
> 
> Have your burger and eat it.



Im physically fit, so Im good. Ill take that burger with fries and a milkshake. 

What shithole of a  country do you reside in anyways?


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

In England.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 24, 2013)

navy said:


> Im physically fit, so Im good. Ill take that burger with fries and a milkshake.



Let's hope that strokes a good un.



navy said:


> What shithole of  country do you reside in anyways?



The North, but not close to The Wall.


----------



## navy (Oct 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> In England.


Murica > England. Nobody refutes that. 


MbS said:


> The North, but not close to The Wall.



 Get your weight up. Literally.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 24, 2013)

navy is another murican who needs his fragile ego stroking it appears.


----------



## navy (Oct 24, 2013)

My ego isnt fragile. Both ways.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> Let's hope that strokes a good un.
> 
> 
> 
> The North, but not close to The Wall.



Somewhere between Winterfell and Castle black?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 24, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Somewhere between Winterfell and Castle black?



Yeah sure, why not.


----------



## Vermin (Oct 24, 2013)

fat shaming 

yeah, because openly saying people have no excuse to live an unhealthy lifestyle is bullying now 

next, there will be heroin shaming


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2013)

She is certainly allowed to feel good and brag about her good health, but she did go about it in a mean way. If a chunky or skinny girl wants to be proud of their body than good for them.


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> I'm a woman and take offence to egotistical shit spouted by little boys on the web imposing their standards on the female sex.
> 
> You can't handle that? Don't fucking post.
> 
> Essentially what it comes down time and time again is the age old male  chauvinism rearing it's head expecting women to conform to their standards of what they perceive as aesthetically acceptable. Just take a look at the above posts.



Oh, I didn't see this garbage.

No, little girl, it's not about gender. Fat men need to get on a fucking treadmill and stop fagging up intensive care with their heart attacks, too.

But do I care about fat men as much? I don't. I fancy girls. I don't fancy girls who look like a crude tanker pulling into port when they get out of their cars, which promptly rise 4 inches off the ground, relieved of their colossal load.

If you care about fat men, tell them to stop eating all your pies. I will cheer you on. If you don't, then stop trying to tell me I'm some kind of chauvinistic pig for caring what women look like.

You can't handle that? Don't fucking post.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 24, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Its not that, its that this woman posted that with the message "Whats your excuse?" as in what the fuck is wrong with you that you don't look like me?



no its not bro, she says "what's your excuse" ppl really making into something else...smh now she probably has health problems before.

I know ppl who had thyroid problems, and etc. that one female complained about. She was just feeling some type of way.


----------



## Rawri (Oct 24, 2013)

Fat people get offended so easily. The chick was showing off. Nothing wrong with that. The only people who'd respond to this are people with a guilty conscience.



Savior said:


> Such as this woman.



This is disgusting. She should start working out.


----------



## buff cat (Oct 24, 2013)

If I had a job instead of college, getting back in shape after having my kid would be _no problem_.  However, I have to cram in as much homework as I can ALL THE TIME. Ugh, it sucks. Sometimes when my baby is asleep in the middle of the night I'm all, "Hmm, sleep or exercise?" 
Sleep, muthafuckas.

Good for her, but not everyone has what she probably does. Maybe. If she's a fellow single mom I'll be hella proud. I'm proud anyway, but I could be prouder.


----------



## armorknight (Oct 24, 2013)

Eh, the fat acceptance folks are a bunch of morons who use weak rationalizations to try and justify their obsession with food.

Unless you really have a severe metabolic problem, which is rare, maintaining a decent looking weight and body composition is easy if you just control what you eat. Exercise helps a little but is mostly for non-weight related health benefits.


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2013)

armorknight said:


> Unless you really have a severe metabolic problem, which is rare, maintaining a decent looking weight and body composition is easy if you just control what you eat. Exercise helps a little but is mostly for non-weight related health benefits.



Eh, that might be true, but the advantages of eating a high-calorie diet and getting enough exercise to maintain a healthy weight, rather than simply starving oneself slender, are huge. In fact healthwise, being overweight (not morbidly obese) might be more beneficial than being skinny on a low-calorie diet.

Exercise blows them both completely away.


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm all for voicing disapproval of obesity. Obesity is offensive to the eyes, like body odor is offensive to the nose. We can shame people for not taking a shower, so why must we put up with fat people trying to say they actually look beautiful?

It's wrong to make unsolicited derogatory remarks towards any one fat person. No one can lose 45 pounds in a day, and they don't want to hear about it constantly, I understand.

But it's not wrong to say being fat, without a valid medical excuse, is shameful.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Oct 25, 2013)

I see nothing wrong with the photo. Being fat is nasty.


----------



## stream (Oct 25, 2013)

Jeez… It's call advertising. That picture is an ad for her fitness training business.


----------



## zuul (Oct 25, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Its not that, its that this woman posted that with the message "Whats your excuse?" as in what the fuck is wrong with you that you don't look like me?



Fat fucks weight on the health care system of developped countries.

Simple at that.
So reminding them an healthier alternative exists is not a bad thing, for them and for society as whole.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2013)

I want to give this lady 3 more babies.


----------



## Spock (Oct 25, 2013)

Just fucking hilarious how people are dismissing the notion of fat shaming. It is not a ridiculous term and the bullying is not justified. If you want to tackle the obesity problem then you go have your beef with the food industry because not everyone can afford (monetarily and time) a healthy diet and gym card. 



 Plus if none of you look as ripped as michael phelps then none of you have any room to talk.


----------



## lucky (Oct 25, 2013)

but why are people in france so much thinner, though cost of living in the States is 24.08% cheaper than France?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2013)

Spock said:


> Plus if none of you look as ripped as michael phelps then none of you have any room to talk.



That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## zuul (Oct 25, 2013)

Spock said:


> Plus if none of you look as ripped as michael phelps then none of you have any room to talk.



I can run 6 kilometers in a row. 

Was able to run 10 kilometers daily when I was younger though.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2013)

Also, Phelps as an example of being ripped?

Ivan Stoitsov and Klokov Dmitry > Phelps.


----------



## navy (Oct 25, 2013)

Spock said:


> Just fucking hilarious how people are dismissing the notion of fat shaming. It is not a ridiculous term and the bullying is not justified. If you want to tackle the obesity problem then you go have your beef with the food industry because not everyone can afford (monetarily and time) a healthy diet and gym card.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus if none of you look as ripped as michael phelps then none of you have any room to talk.



Shut up fatty.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2013)

Put that fatty in her place!


----------



## lucky (Oct 25, 2013)

phelps eats like a fatty.  12,000 calories a day. 


he's totally bulimic.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2013)

Spock said:


> Just fucking hilarious how people are dismissing the notion of fat shaming.



Fat shaming is a real thing because fat people are often shamed.

It is, however, also an interesting example of the struggle when political correctness reaches bullshit territory.

Now I get that if someone is overweight or has overweight people they like (which is pretty much everyone in most western countries including me), they wouldn't want such people to be "shamed" for what they are, but we're getting blinded by personal bias. Anything above "reasonably overweight" is bad for their own health, for other people's wallets (healthcare) and for society as a whole because such people simply tend to function worse as human beings.

The hurt feelings brigade is trying to make negative comments towards people's weight something on the level of the usual "-isms". Weight is something most people can change. Most people are not born with weird defects that prevent them from having a normal figure (I'm not saying thin).

And it is extremely ironic and almost comically obvious that most people who advocate the negativity of "fat shaming" are
1) From countries with a high obesity rate
2) Female
3) Only focussing on fat shaming towards females while ignoring the men

Which reveals the supporters of this idea as lazy female slobs who don't want to take responsibility for their actions and force the world to accept them while they keep eating as much as they want. I have only ever seen one male "fat shaming" opponent and he seemed like he was doing it as a joke and/or a chubby chaser.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2013)

Nah, he said they made that up.


----------



## navy (Oct 25, 2013)

lucky said:


> phelps eats like a fatty.  12,000 calories a day.
> 
> 
> he's totally bulimic.



Exaggeration. But he burns a lot of calories by exercise.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Oct 25, 2013)

michael phelps is ripped?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2013)

Exactly          .


----------



## Xin (Oct 25, 2013)

Spock said:


> Just fucking hilarious how people are dismissing the notion of fat shaming. It is not a ridiculous term and the bullying is not justified. *If you want to tackle the obesity problem then you go have your beef with the food industry because not everyone can afford (monetarily and time) a healthy diet and gym card. *



Nobody needs to go to the gym to stay fit. 

Honestly. 

And blaming others for your problems won't bring you anywhere as well. 

I can ensure you, cooking something healthy for yourself is cheaper than buying a Big Mac Menu at Mc Donalds.


----------



## Rasengan with gatorade (Oct 25, 2013)

Can't they all just live in peace and harmony?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2013)

Spock said:


> Just fucking hilarious how people are dismissing the notion of fat shaming. It is not a ridiculous term and the bullying is not justified. If you want to tackle the obesity problem then *you go have your beef with the food industry because not everyone can afford (monetarily and time) a healthy diet and gym card. *



Bullshit and you know it. It's getting increasingly easier to stay fit. Even without shock diets and expensive non-processed foods. The alternatives are shockingly in your face, they're fucking commercialized even. 

No need for a gym subscription. A half-hour run can do fucking wonders. Ask me I know. There's a week in which I didn't go to the gym because of transportation issues, I ran for a half-hour everyday for a week. Made just as much progress. 

I feel it's harder to gain weight than lose it nowadays. It's really all about how you manage yourself than go on extreme weight-loss diets and exercise plans.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2013)

Fat women need to shut up. THat girl worked her ass off, why should she show it off. If you can be fat and proud, so can she be fit and proud. Suck it up.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2013)

> you go have your beef with the food industry because not everyone can afford (monetarily and time) a healthy diet and gym card.



No, not everyone wants to. Salad is pretty cheap son


----------



## Blue (Oct 25, 2013)

Spock said:


> Just fucking hilarious how people are dismissing the notion of fat shaming. It is not a ridiculous term and the bullying is not justified. If you want to tackle the obesity problem then you go have your beef with the food industry because not everyone can afford (monetarily and time) a healthy diet and gym card.



I find this ridiculous. We should have a problem with the food industry because... we have too much food? 

Are you aware of how recently the majority of the Earth's population lived on starvation diets? Like not even 70 years ago. And over a billion people to this day don't get enough calories. 

And we're supposed to be angry because we have the CHOICE to eat too much?

Jesus fuck, First World Problems XXXTREME


----------



## Spock (Oct 25, 2013)

wow are you guys acting stupid on purpose or you or you just rather ignore historical and the cultural influences in regards of this issue? The only person who was remotely reasonable with his critiques is probably Zaru aside from him, all I'm seeing is the same argument of what their excuse repeated over and over again.

lol at you guys who assume that people are getting fat from fast food when it is just as expensive. And lol harder at the broke ass students who think running to the bus is an workout. Not everyone is a student, not everyone can afford the time to workout regularly, not everyone is like you. 

When I said blame the food industry I thought it was obvious that it was "Convenience Food" such as packaged food, which probably 4 generations of people in the world were raised to eat because it's cheaper and quick to prepare. Because guess what? A working class family with both parents at job don't have the time to bake that healthy Shepard's Pie from scratch. Not fucking Mcdonalds.


----------



## E (Oct 25, 2013)

one more to add to my "Why I Want to Blow Up the World" list


----------



## Sygurgh (Oct 25, 2013)

Everyone can afford the time to run regularly. You don't have to run 2 hours a day. There might be minor exceptions like always, but the majority of the people complaining just don't want the hassle of running half an hour once every morning.


----------



## Xin (Oct 25, 2013)

Spock said:


> ...the same argument of what their excuse repeated over and over again.



Using the same argument repeatedly, because the person isn't capable to understand it, does not make it any less valid, unless said argument is proven wrong. 



Spock said:


> lol at you guys who assume that people are getting fat from fast food when it is just as expensive.



What are you talking about? The most Fast Food is unhealthy. That's a scientifically proven fact. 



Spock said:


> And lol harder at the broke ass students who think running to the bus is an workout. Not everyone is a student, not everyone can afford the time to workout regularly, not everyone is like you.



If you can't affort 30 min a day for your health and wellbeing, then you should seriously consider cutting your time off somewhere else.



Spock said:


> When I said blame the food industry I thought it was obvious that it was "Convenience Food" such as packaged food, which probably 4 generations of people in the world were raised to eat because it's cheaper and quick to prepare. Because guess what? A working class family with both parents at job don't have the time to bake that healthy Shepard's Pie from scratch. Not fucking Mcdonalds.



I don't know what healthy food is for you, but you don't have to bake Shepard's Pie from scratch to get some.


----------



## Xin (Oct 25, 2013)

And after googling Shepard's Pie, I would refrain from calling it healthy at all. Even baken from scratch.


----------



## zuul (Oct 25, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend someone who is really fat to run. It can put a lot of stress on the joints.

Biking is better...
Or roller skating. Less impact.
Or just walking.

Then start running when one reach a sustainable weight. 95% of the weightloss is based on the diet anyway. Sport is going to give you a good body and health.

Also good shoes are needed if you want to run regularly on long distance. I fucked up my left knee a little because I didn't change my running shoes in time.


----------



## HolyHands (Oct 25, 2013)

Spock said:


> lol at you guys who assume that people are getting fat from fast food when it is just as expensive. And lol harder at the broke ass students who think running to the bus is an workout. Not everyone is a student, not everyone can afford the time to workout regularly, not everyone is like you.



"I don't have time" is probably the worst excuse in history. Unless you're working non-stop from dawn to dusk every single day, you DO have time. Those hours you spend watching TV, playing games, or lazing around are hours you could spend cooking a cheap meal and going on a 30 minute run. It's especially silly considering that the woman in this article has kids, a job, and still manages to remain fit.

It takes work, but you damn sure do have time for it. I don't appreciate fat-bullying, but let's not act like people are "too busy" to take a short walk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2013)

Spock said:


> wow are you guys acting stupid on purpose or you or you just rather ignore historical and the cultural influences in regards of this issue? The only person who was remotely reasonable with his critiques is probably Zaru aside from him, all I'm seeing is the same argument of what their excuse repeated over and over again.
> 
> lol at you guys who assume that people are getting fat from fast food when it is just as expensive. And lol harder at the broke ass students who think running to the bus is an workout. Not everyone is a student, not everyone can afford the time to workout regularly, not everyone is like you.
> 
> When I said blame the food industry I thought it was obvious that it was "Convenience Food" such as packaged food, which probably 4 generations of people in the world were raised to eat because it's cheaper and quick to prepare. Because guess what? A working class family with both parents at job don't have the time to bake that healthy Shepard's Pie from scratch. Not fucking Mcdonalds.



Translation: I am fat because I am poor and everyone else is evil. 

:bigassgiogio


If you work your're burning calories, so you can just easily lower your calorie intake.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 25, 2013)

Fat-shaming?....that sounds stupid to be honest. 

I read the counter-article that was posted in the OP and I found it to be extremely shallow and odd to read.


----------



## Savior (Oct 25, 2013)

The amount of excuses people think up as to why they are fat is unbelievable.


----------



## Xin (Oct 25, 2013)

Some people have read this too much it seems:


----------



## Sygurgh (Oct 25, 2013)

Xin said:


> Some people have read this too much it seems:



I hope she's not real.



> You mean, people run?? On purpose??? With nobody chasing them???



Hahaha.


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2013)

Spock isn't 100% wrong though.  The food industry is partially to blame and I said this prior.  They commercialize and cheaply package a lot of food with a fuckton of things that aren't good for us.  It's a blessing and a curse because our lives no longer allow us to toil in the fields and work for our meals and we don't have to hike for miles to get any.  It should be known it's a problem the minute Congress said it was ok to label pizza a fucking vegetable when it's a fucking meal with a lot more than just veggies if any.

And on the flipside, it is absolutely the responsibility of the person to get in shape or do something to lose weight.  This "health and beauty in all sizes" is a load of crap.  Using examples of how Renaissance nobility used to like chunky bitches is fallacious just as much as the "fathletes" excuse.  Those "fathletes" eat a lot of food but work a fuckton to burn the calories.  They don't treat it as a convenience the way fatties do.  They treat it as simply fuel and calorie compensation.


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2013)

Savior said:


> The amount of excuses people think up as to why they are fat is unbelievable.



This is the aftermath of the liberal-PC programs the Baby Boomers put in place because they were deathly afraid of the Millennials becoming another Generation X and they were apparently adamant about raising self-esteem.  Now we reward mediocrity, tell boys they can't be boys, and create internet movements over the "feels" and how it isn't your fault you're a fatty...it's society's.


----------



## navy (Oct 25, 2013)

What is this no time to work out stuff? Your telling me people don't have 15-minutes a day to workout? Sit-ups? Jumping Jacks? Squat Jumps? Hell you can jog in your living room. Look at all the TV people watch. Nobody is working 24/7. If you have kids....work out with them. 

We cant keep making excuses.


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2013)

navy said:


> What is this no time to work out stuff? Your telling me people don't have 15-minutes a day to workout? Look at all the TV people watch. Nobody is working 24/7. If you have kids....work out with them.
> 
> We cant keep making excuses.



I work two jobs and do night classes three of the five weekdays.  I still have a half-hour to do pushups and ab workouts, if not at the gym for at least an hour every weekend day.  I've learned it's not about time but rather willpower.


----------



## Spock (Oct 25, 2013)

HolyHands said:


> "I don't have time" is probably the worst excuse in history. Unless you're working non-stop from dawn to dusk every single day, you DO have time. Those hours you spend watching TV, playing games, or lazing around are hours you could spend cooking a cheap meal and going on a 30 minute run. It's especially silly considering that the woman in this article has kids, a job, and still manages to remain fit.
> 
> It takes work, but you damn sure do have time for it. I don't appreciate fat-bullying, but let's not act like people are "too busy" to take a short walk.



Because that's what she does for a living, bucko



Xin said:


> Using the same argument repeatedly, because the person isn't capable to understand it, does not make it any less valid, unless said argument is proven wrong.


It is not a valid argument to begin with. That lady in the ad makes a living out of working out, that's her main and probably only occupation. That's what most other time devoted to. I love Maria Kang and all and I understand that her ad is directed towards those who are able to get in shape. However unlike her, you guys are lumping everyone who according to whatever fat standards you have into excuse-less lazy obese friend. 




> What are you talking about? The most Fast Food is unhealthy. That's a scientifically proven fact.


How does that in any way or form contradicts my sentence? I said fast food is expensive thus those who cannot afford healthier ingredients are most likely unable to afford eating at a fast food joint everyday. People are getting fat from the cheap convenience food they buy in the super markets. Generations of people have been buying that kind of food and let's be honest here, the health awakening in regards of supermarket food is fairly recent. 



> If you can't affort 30 min a day for your health and wellbeing, then you should seriously consider cutting your time off somewhere else.



Yes regardless of your circumstances, you're a horrible being for not devoting that 30 minutes. I mean who knows, even if you were a parent working two jobs and you'd rather save that 30 minutes for a little bit of rest.



> I don't know what healthy food is for you, but you don't have to bake Shepard's Pie from scratch to get some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spock (Oct 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> Spock isn't 100% wrong though.  The food industry is partially to blame and I said this prior.  They commercialize and cheaply package a lot of food with a fuckton of things that aren't good for us.  It's a blessing and a curse because our lives no longer allow us to toil in the fields and work for our meals and we don't have to hike for miles to get any.  It should be known it's a problem the minute Congress said it was ok to label pizza a fucking vegetable when it's a fucking meal with a lot more than just veggies if any.
> 
> And on the flipside, it is absolutely the responsibility of the person to get in shape or do something to lose weight.  This "health and beauty in all sizes" is a load of crap.  Using examples of how Renaissance nobility used to like chunky bitches is fallacious just as much as the "fathletes" excuse.  Those "fathletes" eat a lot of food but work a fuckton to burn the calories.  They don't treat it as a convenience the way fatties do.  They treat it as simply fuel and calorie compensation.


My point exactly. However the approach the other secretly obese internet warriors are taking will only create retaliation. I'm all for health but don't bully people into it because it has never and will never work.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 25, 2013)

There are no fat people.

Only those who eat enough calories you can't see their 6 pack.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 25, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> There are no fat people.
> 
> Only those who eat enough calories you can't see their 6 pack.



Hide those abs or people will be lining up.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2013)

hello milf
i aint read shit, just came here for pics


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2013)

Spock said:


> My point exactly. However the approach the other secretly obese internet warriors are taking will only create retaliation. I'm all for health but don't bully people into it because it has never and will never work.



Well it's a two-pronged effort.  Fat "acceptance" is something that needs condemnation.  And yeah I'm pretty intolerant of obesity since going to a Super Wal-Mart near Fort Sill and seeing the fatties on Rascal Scooters made me super depressed and bitter, but I believed that judgment lies in the amount of effort made.  Like I said, if the kid with cankles isn't doing a thing but eating red velvet and watching Yu-Gi-Oh, then I feel no pity when he's berated.  Same goes for the girl who watches 30 Rock with cups of ramen and has all the time in the world to watch her weight but doesn't and then cries on tumblr that she's oppressed.  No sympathy whatsoever.  That's how you gauge it, honestly, because I believe that while you have a point about belittling people and how it doesn't help, some people really need that boot in the ass.

On the flipside, revamp how we view food and culture.


----------



## Savior (Oct 25, 2013)

Spock said:


> Obesity is rather delicate and complicated topic that has its social and economical roots and influences but you guys are treating that topic with such immature approach it is almost sad .



It's complicated sure.
There's a small minority who are obese due to health complications.
Then there's some who have very little chance to focus on fitness due to their circumstances.

That still leaves tens of millions who are obese and have no legitimate reason to be obese. It's become about "liking who you are" and "being beautiful and large".


----------



## eHav (Oct 25, 2013)

Spock said:


> Because that's what she does for a living, bucko
> That lady in the ad makes a living out of working out, that's her main and probably only occupation. That's what most other time devoted to.



how does 30 to 60 mins of morning workouts translate into doing it for a living? and how the fuck is it her only ocupation? 

keep the excuses rolling


----------



## Spock (Oct 25, 2013)

Tens of millions huh? Ok since we are not talking about the western world anymore let me give you the example of Saudi Arabia. Saudi Arabia holds number one in women obesity worldwide. There is not a legitimate reason why millions of these women are fat? There is. Even though their diet might not be extremely different than other nations however their lifestyle is much more restricted socially eg they cannot have that 30 minutes run around the block because social retardness

So yes, society is to blame for obesity to some extent, in this case to a very large extent.


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2013)

I have noticed practically zero Arab women partaking of the "fat acceptance/thin privilege" retardation that Western (mostly white) women seem to spoil themselves with.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh God 

Here, an anecdotal tale. I'm 6'2", I weigh 100 kg. I don't eat chocolate, I don't drink Coke and its ilk. The only processed sugar that ever hits my system is when my mom sends over cake when she's in a baking mood (every month? Six weeks?). Over here it's actually cheaper to eat all natural, and that's what I can afford.

I also run. Every day at least 20 minutes, an hour on Mondays, Fridays and Saturdays. I also dance with the 'hood crew.

And yet, by some fuckwit's standards, I'm obese and have no excuse. Fuck off, I don't run for my weight, I run because cardiovascular health.


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2013)

> I'm obese and have no excuse



I think you're missing the point.  There's weight due to bone mass and muscle and then just pure jelly rolls.  I highly doubt you're the latter.


----------



## Savior (Oct 25, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Oh God
> 
> Here, an anecdotal tale. I'm 6'2", I weigh 100 kg. I don't eat chocolate, I don't drink Coke and its ilk. The only processed sugar that ever hits my system is when my mom sends over cake when she's in a baking mood (every month? Six weeks?). Over here it's actually cheaper to eat all natural, and that's what I can afford.
> 
> ...



What's your point exactly?

According to the BMI you would be overweight not obese. Get your facts straight before posting your life story bro.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> I have noticed practically zero Arab women partaking of the "fat acceptance/thin privilege" retardation that Western (mostly white) women seem to spoil themselves with.



Muslim women are hidden behind figure-disguising cloth anyway.


----------



## kingcools (Oct 25, 2013)

the phrase "whats your excuse?" definatly got a vibe of "why are you not like me?" in it, the latter implying that people should be identical in regards to some attribute.
and this idea i disapprove of heavily.


----------



## Savior (Oct 25, 2013)

Spock said:


> Tens of millions huh? Ok since we are not talking about the western world anymore let me give you the example of Saudi Arabia. Saudi Arabia holds number one in women obesity worldwide. There is not a legitimate reason why millions of these women are fat? There is. Even though their diet might not be extremely different than other nations however their lifestyle is much more restricted socially eg they cannot have that 30 minutes run around the block because social retardness
> 
> So yes, society is to blame for obesity to some extent, in this case to a very large extent.




I was referring to North America since I've seen so many reports from there. 1/3 of Americans are Obese which works out to 100+ million people alone. Canada has a good few million as well as does Mexico..

You don't really see too much written about Saudi with regards to obesity. People just seem to care about women driving more than anything. In the case of that country, society is largely to blame. Nobody is really arguing that.

I'd say that it is hardly the norm though.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 25, 2013)

eHav said:


> tall this proud to be fat garbage has to end. gay pride? sure. national pride? sure. fucking pride in being obese? nope


When you say national pride....you mean like calling your place better than other places to be born?


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

Savior said:


> This story has been making the rounds on major news sites..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both would be plowed, cat lady 1st because I like the cut of her jib.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 25, 2013)

lol buthurt fat people. Either be proud or stfu and get in shape, everybody needs to be coddled these days


----------



## Bioness (Oct 25, 2013)

What the fuck is fat shaming? That woman in that picture has a valid point, unless you have a serious condition the only reason your ass is fat is because you eat too damn much and don't exercise enough. Yeah different people have different metabolism but that doesn't mean you just give up and use that as an excuse. If you are a fat bastard then you are a fat bastard.



Xin said:


> Some people have read this too much it seems:


----------



## kingcools (Oct 25, 2013)

what is so bad about being "not thin"?


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2013)

kingcools said:


> what is so bad about being "not thin"?



Increased health risks...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2013)

kingcools said:


> what is so bad about being "not thin"?



as a counter-argument, what's _not_ bad about being fat?

and I don't mean _healthy fat_, I mean fat.

fatties wouldn't be feeling shame if they weren't fat, just saying.


----------



## kazuri (Oct 25, 2013)

Making a picture saying 'whats your excuse' is no less wrong than going up to people irl and striking a pose and saying 'whats your excuse'


----------



## kingcools (Oct 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> Increased health risks...



isnt this a personal decision then if one is willing to take those risks?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2013)

kazuri said:


> Making a picture saying 'whats your excuse' is no less wrong than going up to people irl and striking a pose and saying 'whats your excuse'



I just imagined a body builder walking up to scrawny people on the street going all "do you even lift"

Someone needs to make a video of that



kingcools said:


> isnt this a personal decision then if one is willing to take those?


Unless you're entirely the only one paying for your medical expenses: No


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

kazuri said:


> Making a picture saying 'whats your excuse' is no less wrong than going up to people irl and striking a pose and saying 'whats your excuse'



That would be the funniest person in the world.


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2013)

kingcools said:


> isnt this a personal decision then if one is willing to take those risks?



I keep hearing that but at the same time "personal decisions" help drive up insurance costs for the rest of us.  It's called the greater good, champ.  Maybe you can sacrifice your feels for it if it isn't too painful.


----------



## kingcools (Oct 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Unless you're entirely the only one paying for your medical expenses: No



Do you live perfectly healthy?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2013)

No Mael, I sustain my immortality on their feels, you know that. 

You know that.


----------



## kingcools (Oct 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> I keep hearing that but at the same time "personal decisions" help drive up insurance costs for the rest of us.  It's called the greater good, champ.  Maybe you can sacrifice your feels for it if it isn't too painful.



where do you draw the line? always right at the way you live?
Are you always wearing a helmet when you ride a bike? if not, please do so, because maybe it will keep you from a severe brain damage rendering you "useless" for the rest of your life making it pretty costy for others to keep you alive.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> I think you're missing the point.  There's weight due to bone mass and muscle and then just pure jelly rolls.  I highly doubt you're the latter.



Oh, but I've got some jelly roll action going. Not as bad as five years ago, but then I was still smoking back then.



Savior said:


> What's your point exactly?
> 
> According to the BMI you would be overweight not obese. Get your facts straight before posting your life story bro.



My (badly made) point is that showing off abs and asking 'whats your excuse' is fucking retarded, since not everyone can look cut like MOS-Cavill.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2013)

kingcools said:


> Do you live perfectly healthy?



I'm low risk for pretty much everything. The only thing that realistically will make me a burden to others are the effects of aging, which I can hardly work against.
No smoking, no drinking, nearly no unhealthy fastfood and generally a balanced diet with little processed food, no medication other than headache pills maybe 2-4 times a year, plus a strong immune system from growing up in a farm. I haven't been a patient in a hospital in about 15 years.

It's people like me who allow for the existence of healthcare insurance (private or public)


----------



## kingcools (Oct 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I'm low risk for pretty much everything. The only thing that realistically will make me a burden to others are the effects of aging, which I can hardly work against.
> No smoking, no drinking, nearly no unhealthy fastfood and generally a balanced diet with little processed food, no medication other than headache pills, plus a strong immune system from growing up in a farm.
> 
> It's people like me who allow for the existence of healthcare insurance (private or public)



do you wear a helmet when you leave your house? if not, why do you take the risk of being needlessly injured and making others pay for your unhealthy way of living?
why do you draw the line at your way of living?
why dont you stop eating those little amounts of unhealthy fast food? eat something healthy instead.


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 25, 2013)

Being fat often has a lot of excuses. It's not always as simple as not exercising enough/not eating well. Many medications cause significant weight gain, people with obesity that runs in their family are more susceptible, and conditions like chronic pain and depression make it very hard to stay in shape. 

Such pictures as the one the mom posted are not only lacking in any benefit but are also very condescending. What's helpful is a chart that demonstrates the health detriments of obesity in an objective and informative manner, not some mom and her kids showing off, which projects little more than self-stroking one's ego. If she wanted to truly appear as a confident social motivator using her body and momhood as an example, she could have had the spine to do something like speak her message in front of an audience, not post a somewhat anonymous picture on the internet. 

I'm no longer fat but grew up fat, so I had to learn self-esteem as it came from within. Most fat people I know that are not depressed are very confident and happy, whereas most athletic-fit types I know are gratified by their partners, kids, bodies, and things other than genuine comfort from within.


----------



## Meia (Oct 25, 2013)

Eh people also need to take into consideration that it's not that easy to lose weight fast after pregnancy, mostly due to the lack of free time. A child is really demanding, it needs constant care and when she actually finds the time for herself she's supposed to work out when she's exhausted. I won't even mention the time her job and social life take next to it. Plus, lots of women don't take the stress of having children well, so exhausting them further would not benefit their emotional state, let's just say it like that.

Also, people need to tell the difference between chubby and being obese. There is nothing wrong with being chubby, if the person is happy with the way they are. Lots of people make slightly overweight people (especially women) feel horrible if they aren't fit.  I think that's a completely different thing. On the other hand, obese people should be encouraged to lose weight because of their health. However, lots of people go around it the wrong way. I don't see the point in insulting them, they are obviously aware of their state, why would you want to make them feel worse? They should be motivated in a positive way and not "you look disguising you fat fucK, lose some weight"

Genetics, emotional state, circumstances, health should all be taken into consideration too. Not everyone who's obese is lazy. 

The anti fat-shaming activists do both good and bad from what I've seen. Lots of people who are really trying to lose weight end up giving up due to self-hate because things are not going so well. They should learn to love who they are regardless of how much they weight and consider working-out to be just a positive thing they're doing to benefit themselves. 

Still some people do get insulted way too easily. They could have easily just ignored what she said. You could have taken it any way you wanted really. If you're happy with who you are, why do you care what some random person who posted a pic online says? You know your reasons, why do you need to explain yourself? If you're happy with the way you are, that's completely fine.


----------



## kingcools (Oct 25, 2013)

you folks act like its intrinsically bad to be fat.
It is not.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2013)

kingcools said:


> do you wear a helmet when you leave your house? if not, why do you take the risk of being needlessly injured and making others pay for your unhealthy way of living?
> why do you draw the line at your way of living?
> why dont you stop eating those little amounts of unhealthy fast food? eat something healthy instead.



A helmet? That's not exactly reasonable risk assessment. You might as well never leave the house and live in a padded room. 
Reasonable effort, brah.



Meia said:


> Also, people need to tell the difference between chubby and being obese. There is nothing wrong with being chubby, if the person is happy with the way they are.



Being thin doesn't mean you're healthy, and being chubby doesn't mean you're unhealthy, that's very true. People should aim for being healthy rather than arbitrary visual measurements.


----------



## kingcools (Oct 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> A helmet? That's not exactly reasonable risk assessment. You might as well never leave the house and live in a padded room.
> Reasonable effort, brah.



Indeed.
why take the risk of leaving the house? By doing this you are risking injuries and thus make me pay for your unhealthy way of living.
thats where i draw the line.
what about you guys?


----------



## Cromer (Oct 25, 2013)

kingcools said:


> Indeed.
> why take the risk of leaving the house? By doing this you are risking injuries and thus make me pay for your unhealthy way of living.
> thats where i draw the line.
> what about you guys?



A statement ripe for some application of _reductio ad absurdam_, don't you think?


----------



## kingcools (Oct 25, 2013)

Cromer said:


> A statement ripe for some application of _reductio ad absurdam_, don't you think?



actually thats what im doing, dont you think?


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 25, 2013)

Meia said:


> Eh people also need to take into consideration that it's not that easy to lose weight fast after pregnancy, mostly due to the lack of free time. A child is really demanding, it needs constant care and when she actually finds the time for herself she's supposed to work out when she's exhausted. I won't even mention the time her job and social life take next to it. Plus, lots of women don't take the stress of having children well, so exhausting them further would not benefit their emotional state, let's just say it like that.
> 
> Also, people need to tell the difference between chubby and being obese. There is nothing wrong with being chubby, if the person is happy with the way they are. Lots of people make slightly overweight people (especially women) feel horrible if they aren't fit.  I think that's a completely different thing. On the other hand, obese people should be encouraged to lose weight because of their health. However, lots of people go around it the wrong way. I don't see the point in insulting them, they are obviously aware of their state, why would you want to make them feel worse? They should be motivated in a positive way and not "you look disguising you fat fucK, lose some weight"
> 
> ...



I appreciate that there is someone who sees the difference between encouragement towards weight loss for good health, and the criticism of weight as it relates to self that does little more than discourage obese people from trying to lose weight, or worse, losing weight for all the wrong reasons. 

What bugs me is when some claim they are anti-discriminatory- they support racial and sexual equality, are against bullying, and otherwise support everything that would make living in society comfortable- but proceed to pretty much bully people for their weight or other physical conditions. I wish more people would take the "love thy self, improve thy body" standpoint because in those terms it is very healthy while also being considerate. 

I didn't start to lose weight the right way until I finally found fitness people who explained that it is impossible to become fit and maintain it consistently without first loving oneself and then vowing to take care of one's weight for health reasons. More people would probably be fit if their peers did less shaming and more encouraging.


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2013)

kingcools said:


> where do you draw the line? always right at the way you live?
> Are you always wearing a helmet when you ride a bike? if not, please do so, because maybe it will keep you from a severe brain damage rendering you "useless" for the rest of your life making it pretty costy for others to keep you alive.



Bad example because they're not nearly as much as fatties who overall drive costs up.  Invalids don't have nearly the same effect and it's also usually against their own volition as compared to the obese guy.

Face it you're butthurt because you're wrong and acting only on sentiment and not fact.



Cromer said:


> Oh, but I've got some jelly roll action going. Not as bad as five years ago, but then I was still smoking back then.



Well there ya go.  You're making an effort.  I have a personal code that tells me that I will never insult any fat person at a gym or is making some effort.  I'm not Charles Atlas but I make an effort.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't care if someone is fat, I care if someone is fat and lazy.

Why you ask.

Because fuck them, that's why.


----------



## Yak (Oct 25, 2013)

kingcools said:


> Indeed.
> why take the risk of leaving the house? By doing this you are risking injuries and thus make me pay for your unhealthy way of living.



That's not an unhealthy way of living, that's JUST living. Even as a shut-in you risk your health; guess what living in itself is risking your health because there is this thing called aging and, hoh shucks, the more you know, if you get fucking old your body breaks down at some point. 

Retarded fucking ass argument you got there, kid. 


Anyway, I don't really have the energy to get into much of a discussion here. I can understand that the message the photo in question delivers is a provocative one. However, I still feel it got more of an encouraging tone to it than a disrespective, discriminative one. After all there is no benefit in shying people away from your fitness concepts as a company; you want them to buy your products and services. It is meant to get them off their asses and work out at the XY-whatever-gym or box or health spa recreation shit temple or whatever.

What I don't understand is the goddamn ruckus about that particular picture. Fat shaming is real but it is first and foremost a self-made, 1st-world problem because our society has hilariously developed into a bipolar cesspool of the health gurus on one side and the fucking living waste bins on the other side. It's like being stuck between a war in which both sides have some serious issues.

If someone has a problem with how other people think about their looks or living habits - fuck 'em. If you yourself have a problem with how you live and look. Fuck you or change something about it. Stop crying. Stop overcomplicating things. It's a hard knock life, bitch and it ain't fair. I learned that fast enough in my line of work. 

And while it is right that obesety causes the loss of millions of units of currencies and this and that number flows around, yada yada, I still find myself disagreeing with this kind of argumental approach because as soon as we start summing up the value of a human life with nothing but numbers and statistics or monetary values we are heading right back into the deep waters of the 3rd Reich where Eugenics delivered the magical formula of how our future should be.

Still, I am no goddamn fucking white internet knight defending what many believe to be superfluos moral values. I'm just a dirtbag like everyone else and I hate obese and fat people because they make my job a living hell. They stuff themselves until they die one cake at a time and then even in death they have the audacity to call gravity to their side and make transport an inferno for my back. I'm reasonably fit and have no issue deadlifting 140 Kg but I don't know how close I've scraped Snap City for the umpteenth time because I had to pick up some dead fat fuck from his bathtub.

Fucking first world problems. Fat people make ME sick. Not a figure of speech, first they ruin themselves and their families, then they ruin your friendly neighborhood's undertaker's lives. Fuck 'em all.


----------



## kingcools (Oct 25, 2013)

Yak said:


> That's not an unhealthy way of living, that's JUST living. Even as a shut-in you risk your health; guess what living in itself is risking your health because there is this thing called aging and, hoh shucks, the more you know, if you get fucking old your body breaks down at some point.
> 
> *Retarded fucking ass argument you got there, kid. *



Whenever someone gets mad in a discussion i cant stop thinking he knows he might be wrong^^
well, i wont answer posts with insults in it.


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2013)

kingcools said:


> Whenever someone gets mad in a discussion i cant stop thinking he knows he might be wrong^^
> well, i wont answer posts with insults in it.



Or you're just that absurd.  You don't even make any sense and so far it's four people who have shot you down over this.


----------



## Yak (Oct 25, 2013)

kingcools said:


> Whenever someone gets mad in a discussion i cant stop thinking he knows he might be wrong^^
> well, i wont answer posts with insults in it.



Then don't answer at all. You got nothing anyway, plenty people above me got this covered.


----------



## kingcools (Oct 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> Or you're just that absurd.  You don't even make any sense and so far it's four people who have shot you down over this.



where do you draw the line of behaviour thats so unhealth its "bad" (not sure how to put it, hope you know what i mean).
Why is the way you live ok but the way someone else that lives "unhealthier" isnt?


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2013)

kingcools said:


> where do you draw the line of behaviour thats so unhealth its "bad" (not sure how to put it, hope you know what i mean).
> Why is the way you live ok but the way someone else that lives "unhealthier" isnt?



Because we have doctors that study human physiology and can professionally advise what's healthy and what's not in exercise and in diet.  That's where we draw the line.  Your shitty argument of personal choice only goes so far before it starts to become tragically illogical.


----------



## kingcools (Oct 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> Because we have doctors that study human physiology and can professionally advise what's healthy and what's not in exercise and in diet.  That's where we draw the line.  Your shitty argument of personal choice only goes so far before it starts to become tragically illogical.



so why is "a bit unhealthy" ok but a bit more isnt?
what if i say "look, i live way more healthy than you Mael, you are a burden to my insurancy, stop the way you live right now"?


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2013)

kingcools said:


> so why is "a bit unhealthy" ok but a bit more isnt?
> what if i say "look, i live way more healthy than you Mael, you are a burden to my insurancy, stop the way you live right now"?



I can't tell whether you're just awful with English, trolling, or genuinely stupid.

There's unhealthy like contracting diabetes at age 12 unhealthy.  That convincing enough for you, moron?


----------



## Blue (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2013)

Even mango gets it.


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> Because we have doctors that study human physiology and can professionally advise what's healthy and what's not in exercise and in diet.  That's where we draw the line.  Your shitty argument of personal choice only goes so far before it starts to become tragically illogical.



And yet, there are hundreds of health conditions professions fail to completely understand, and more and more people are afflicted with serious conditions every year, like cancer and organ failure, more or less randomly, while even more people whose physical conditions and habits should absolutely warrant the health concerns they do not have, live long lives. We can debate all day on this but medicine has a long way to go and sometimes, otherwise healthy people die early and vise versa.

I also find it humorous that, especially on NF, debates based on social matters almost always go into the realm of science and medicine. Discussing the former would cover much more ground and lead to a much more honest argument.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 25, 2013)

Fat people are awful, and for whatever reason they all seem to think wearing tight clothing is a good idea,  which in itself is just sicking.


----------



## kingcools (Oct 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> I can't tell whether you're just awful with English, trolling, or genuinely stupid.
> 
> There's unhealthy like contracting diabetes at age 12 unhealthy.  That convincing enough for you, moron?



you did not answer my question.
Why is the way you live ok? I could say that you live unhealthy compared to me and pressure you to stop that. What would you answer then?
I see more insults.
People here react emotional.
Gonna be off for now, party starts in a few minutes 
And of course, i will not answer posts (this one is an exception) containing insults.
Shows that you actually can not discuss things on a mature basis.

edit:



> Fat people are awful, and for whatever reason they all seem to think wearing tight clothing is a good idea, which in itself is just sicking.



thin people are awful, and for whatever reason they all seem to think wearing tight clothing is a good idea, which in itself is just sicking.


----------



## Yak (Oct 25, 2013)

kingcools said:


> where do you draw the line of behaviour thats so unhealth its "bad" (not sure how to put it, hope you know what i mean).
> Why is the way you live ok but the way someone else that lives "unhealthier" isnt?



Since this discussion mainly targets the perception of fatties and fitties it is mostly related to nutrition and/or the lack of any form of exercise. Drug abuse could play a role here too but for the sake of the argument I'll leave that out.

While I admire your philosophic attempts at the definition of what one should accept as healthy and unhealthy both in the individual and in the concept of a society, let's cut the bullshit here.

There is something like common sense. Which dictates that anything outright moronic may have bad consequences for your health and is therefore unhealthy. I.e., jumping from the 4th floor of a building or eating 50 whole doublecheese burgers and drinking three bottles of vodka on a daily basis over the course of, let's say, five to ten years. I am exaggerating here but its not like not both cases haven't actually happened some time, some place.

So where do you draw the line? Simplifying it: In terms of calorie intake, if you eat more than you need to sustain your bodily demands you potentially steer on a unhealthy path. Potentially because this is where the details come into play; you can become unhealthy by just going way overweight and obese and/or by eating the wrong stuff. Preprocessed suggars, etc. etc. Not going into details here.

Same way you can live an unhealthy life by working out at full force for an extended time without giving your body the necessary rest. Results may be muscular disfunction, chronic exhaustion of the nervous system, kidney (and/or other organ) failure, etc.etc.

So there you have it. There are many variables to consider but seriously

tl;dr: Use common sense. Don't do stupid shit. Educate yourself if you are not sure what stupid shit is. There is your fucking answer. You don't need to be a scientist to figure this out.


Apart from that - you are entering the realm of morally ambiguous discussions. "Why is your lifestyle better or more acceptable than mine" and so on. Morally speaking, it isn't. Everyone has the right to live the way they want. However, it becomes morally questionable as soon as living one particular lifestyle harms that of another person, culture, civilisation, etc.


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2013)

Jason Brody said:


> And yet, there are hundreds of health conditions professions fail to completely understand, and more and more people are afflicted with serious conditions every year, like cancer and organ failure, more or less randomly, while even more people whose physical conditions and habits should absolutely warrant the health concerns they do not have, live long lives. We can debate all day on this but medicine has a long way to go and sometimes, otherwise healthy people die early and vise versa.
> 
> I also find it humorous that, especially on NF, debates based on social matters almost always go into the realm of science and medicine. Discussing the former would cover much more ground and lead to a much more honest argument.



That's a bad train of thought, because obesity and general fattiness have conditions that *directly correlate* to being really fat with no exercise/reasonable diet.  It's like how alcoholics can be directly correlated to liver failure or cirrhosis.  You can avoid the known devils by being healthier, not like bodybuilder healthy but just generally in good shape.  And if anything, doing all that actually still does reduce your risks of cancers and the like.

Fancy that.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 25, 2013)

kingcools said:


> so why is "a bit unhealthy" ok but a bit more isnt?
> what if i say "look, i live way more healthy than you Mael, you are a burden to my insurancy, stop the way you live right now"?



the difference is whether he's making the effort to live healthy and lighten the burden, or if he's sitting on his ass getting fat.

seriously, this has been said a few times in this thread. I honestly don't get what's so hard to understand about it. 

for instance: I'm a sugar fiend, but I use a juicer, eat plenty of fruit, drink a _lot_ of water, walk nearly everywhere, swim laps often, and use a treadmill.

I could go further into my exercise regimen, but I don't feel like it. 

I _could_ have had diabetes and I _could_ have been fat as fuck, but I don't and I'm not because I put in an effort to stay healthy despite my being a sugar fiend. And to that end, I produce very, very, _very_ little burden onto wherever said burden would go. 

So with that being said: Are you a feels-guilt fit person, or are you a fatty trying to justify not having to work out?


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 25, 2013)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Fat people are awful, and for whatever reason they all seem to think wearing tight clothing is a good idea,  which in itself is just sicking.



in this respect you're lucky to live in Europe where the socialist policies make sure people only have enough food to survive.

Here in America the government places no limits on how much food a citizen is permitted to eat...which inevitably leads to people of weak character overindulging in all manner of culinary barbarisms.


----------



## Yak (Oct 25, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> in this respect you're lucky to live in Europe where the socialist policies make sure people only have enough food to survive.
> 
> Here in America the government places no limits on how much food a citizen is permitted to eat...which inevitably leads to people of weak character overindulging in all manner of culinary barbarisms.



Dude, in what time do you live? Hardly any country in Europe is any different from America these days. Unless that was sarcasm and I didn't spot it.

People here are getting fatter by the year as well.


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> That's a bad train of thought, because obesity and general fattiness have conditions that *directly correlate* to being really fat with no exercise/reasonable diet.  It's like how alcoholics can be directly correlated to liver failure or cirrhosis.  You can avoid the known devils by being healthier, not like bodybuilder healthy but just generally in good shape.  And if anything, doing all that actually still does reduce your risks of cancers and the like.
> 
> Fancy that.



Mainly, the point I'm trying to make is that health itself can be very random in nature, so it seems sort of pointless to debate medicine in a thread where the real point is attitudes toward obesity, not necessarily how bad it is to be obese on a medical perspective. Even if another book's worth of information was written on Obesity it wouldn't improve the situation of many people being discouraged from losing weight with a healthy mindset due to the lack of empathy that's existing in most cultures today.

As a mental health professional I see first-hand on a daily basis how much cruel peoples' attitudes have on the mindsets of those who are overweight and would really like to lose weight, but are seriously discouraged by the fact that social acceptance would be temporary if they struggled to maintain it.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 25, 2013)

kingcools said:


> so why is "a bit unhealthy" ok but a bit more isnt?
> what if i say "look, i live way more healthy than you Mael, you are a burden to my insurancy, stop the way you live right now"?



 Look up a BMI calculator. It tells you the cut off between a healthy and unhealthy weight. Thank me later.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 25, 2013)

I can believe that different people may have a genetic predisposition to obesity or other contributing factors outside their control that make them fat, but anyone saying they can't afford to eat healthy or don't have the time to work out is either a liar or slave.

Cutting down your portions can help, but it's not all about counting calories; put down the starchy/sugary shit and eat some fucking produce and lean meat.

That said, the "fit mom" who posted the picture with the "What's your excuse?" caption definitely erred on the side of narrow-mindedness, but I don't think it was entirely unjustified; she is in terrific shape for a mother of three, so she does deserve bragging rights- she just could've been a little bit more tactful about it.


----------



## navy (Oct 25, 2013)

People are still using excuses? 

No shit if there is a problem with your health outside of your control then you can't control that. We are clearly talking about individuals who sit on their asses all day and eat nothing but junk food. It's your life, I dont care if you're fat/obese or whatever, but don't pretend like we should encourage it.


----------



## Spock (Oct 25, 2013)

What manga is that from???


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 25, 2013)

navy said:


> People are still using excuses?
> 
> No shit if there is a problem with your health outside of your control then you can't control that. We are clearly talking about individuals who sit on their asses all day and eat nothing but junk food. It's your life, I dont care if you're fat/obese or whatever, but don't pretend like we should encourage it.



b-b-but I has da fat jeans!


----------



## Savior (Oct 25, 2013)

kingcools said:


> what is so bad about being "not thin"?



It's not about being thin bro, it's about being healthy, being fit, being in shape, not having a high body fat %


----------



## Sygurgh (Oct 25, 2013)

Jason Brody said:


> I'm no longer fat but grew up fat, so I had to learn self-esteem as it came from within. Most fat people I know that are not depressed are very confident and happy, whereas most athletic-fit types I know are *gratified by their partners, kids, bodies, and things other than genuine comfort from within.*


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2013)

> I'm no longer fat but grew up fat, so I had to learn self-esteem as it came from within. Most fat people I know that are not depressed are very confident and happy, whereas most athletic-fit types I know are gratified by their partners, kids, bodies, and things other than genuine comfort from within.



Yeah that's a load of crap.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 25, 2013)

Blue said:


> Oh, I didn't see this garbage.
> 
> No, little girl, it's not about gender. Fat men need to get on a fucking treadmill and stop fagging up intensive care with their heart attacks, too.
> 
> ...



You?re freely admitting here caring less how overweight men look then with women because of your preference. That?s your problem, not theirs. I would encourage both sides equally to take a healthier lifestyle for their own benefits and not skew one side because it happens to upset your dick.


----------



## Nordstrom (Oct 26, 2013)

Enclave said:


> No, I just think this story doesn't deserve to be news.  Who cares what picture somebody posts?  Also I always wonder why somebody would 5 star their own post before anybody else even does a single vote.



Sometimes, you do so out of boredom, by reflex, or just to call attention. It ain't wrong at all...



Mael said:


> Welcome to the aftermath of more extreme forms of liberalism, where you can't feel bad about anything and that any sort of actual detriment to one's physique is now a movement towards acceptance.
> 
> I personally don't believe in fat shaming.  I believe it's more a complete lack of willpower and no sound planning, but the commercialization of food items and the instant gratification breeding an impatience amongst many also shares some blame.



I simply believe it's a matter of being sensitive with people who do have an excuse, and stopping acting like a jock, or on the other side of the spectrum, hysteric!



Enclave said:


> It's not news, all that does is show how pathetic people are for caring about something so stupid and pointless.  Says a lot about the state of our society where something like this is considered news.



Welcome to the 2010's, where there's so little "news" going on that people take the first thing they can find and call it "news" 

I miss the 1900's, where every day you woke up, there was a drastic, unexpected and uncommon change that changed society as a whole and your life felt like something you only see in fiction, fantasy, adventure and erotica books. Man, what the hell did we do to wind up here?!



Mael said:


> letting people do whatever they want.



Would you inquire as to what's wrong with this statement Mael? 



Seto Kaiba said:


> Maybe she went about it the wrong way, but 'fat-shaming' is such a ridiculous term.



Maybe this is the response everybody should use...



Enclave said:


> Actually this is a misconception.  Burgers can actually be good for you.  High protein, has vegetables.  Not too much bread, especially if you use a more healthy kind of bun than your typical white bread bun.  Not to mention if you use a lean meat the fat content is also low and it's very filling.
> 
> The issue isn't the burger, the issue is more the starchy fries that often get served with it or the other deep fried garbage that often gets served at places that sell burgers.



Well, at least I know why all that junk food I ate during my High School adventurer days never made me pack up on what I lost.


----------



## Blue (Oct 26, 2013)

MbS said:


> You’re freely admitting here caring less how overweight men look then with women because of your preference. That’s your problem, not theirs. I would encourage both sides equally to take a healthier lifestyle for their own benefits and not skew one side because it happens to upset your dick.



You should have a keener appreciation than most of what a shame wasting one's natural femininity on being a giant sack of lard is.


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 26, 2013)

Blue said:


> You should have a keener appreciation than most of what a shame wasting one's natural femininity on being a giant sack of lard is.


...ouch...


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Oct 26, 2013)

Holy crap I'm in love. Who cares about those fat fucks feelings? This woman is perfect.

She can say whatever the fuck she wants as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2013)

The fat sure was shamed away, man wonder how she did that.


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 26, 2013)

ImperatorMortis said:


> Holy crap I'm in love. Who cares about those fat fucks feelings? This woman is perfect.
> 
> She can say whatever the fuck she wants as far as I'm concerned.



Except for the fact that she's likely vain as hell.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Oct 26, 2013)

Jason Brody said:


> Except for the fact that she's likely vain as hell.



 Oh really? Why is that?


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 26, 2013)

ImperatorMortis said:


> Oh really? Why is that?



The picture alone signals it, people who aren't vain wouldn't feel the need to make such posters.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Oct 26, 2013)

Jason Brody said:


> The picture alone signals it, people who aren't vain wouldn't feel the need to make such posters.



Yeah because people should never be proud of their appearance or try to encourage others to better themselves? If they do they're just "vain as hell".


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Oct 26, 2013)

Xin said:


> Some people have read this too much it seems:



Fuck this fat earth.



Spock said:


> What manga is that from???



I assume you're talking about this? 



Its from a hentai. 

Angraecum Ch. 4-5 [UNCENSORED] by Otsuka Kotora


----------



## Blue (Oct 26, 2013)

Jason Brody said:


> Except for the fact that she's likely vain as hell.


"Vain" is just another word mediocre people have for confidence in people who are hot and know it.
Vanity is the best. A "vain" girl will never ask you if she looks fat in jeans. 
She fucking knows she doesn't.



ImperatorMortis said:


> Its from a hentai.
> 
> Angraecum Ch. 4-5 [UNCENSORED] by Otsuka Kotora



Is it any good? Or did you Google it just now, I forgot we can do that. Fuckin' future, man.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The fat sure was shamed away, man wonder how she did that.



Gym, gym and gym.

Also, proper diet.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Oct 26, 2013)

ImperatorMortis said:


> Fuck this fat earth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ Wow. Hentai gets really good sometimes. 

This woman probably meant well. I agree she's a little vain, so she felt others could use her as an example to better themselves. It takes pride in yourself to help others.
But then again, not many people can look like her despite effort.

Also, the cat lady feels like she is just victimizing herself. I know it's hard to lose weight. She probably won't ever look like Kang. But she just gave up.
And the gym rant. I feel deep down inside she wants to go there, work hard and lose all the weight. But she set her sights too high and got disheartened, especially seeing other people there have bodies she could not have. So instead of being the best she could be there, she decided to let it go. Maybe someday she'll get over her mental block to get what she wants.
The issue is not about her body image, since she's comfortable enough to go for Dance classes (which are great imo for fitness). She just needs to stop 'self-medicating' with food. Eating healthy and working hard are more fulfilling at the end of the day. She just needs to get the ball rolling


----------



## navy (Oct 26, 2013)

Jason Brody said:


> The picture alone signals it, people who aren't vain wouldn't feel the need to make such posters.



Not a fair statement if you dont know her personally. Like I said, it looked like she was trying to motivate instead of brag. She (or actually the person who made the picture if it wasnt her) just chose the wrong words.

Notice that there is nothing but excuses in this thread regardless. So she has a point.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Oct 26, 2013)

Blue said:


> "Vain" is just another word mediocre people have for confidence in people who are hot and know it.
> Vanity is the best. A "vain" girl will never ask you if she looks fat in jeans.
> She fucking knows she doesn't.
> 
> ...



Eh its alright. I prefer girl on girl though, and yeah I google image searched it.


----------



## Blue (Oct 26, 2013)

ImperatorMortis said:


> Eh its alright. I prefer girl on girl though



Impeccable taste sir


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 26, 2013)

Blue said:


> You should have a keener appreciation than most of what a shame wasting one's natural femininity on being a giant sack of lard is.



It’s a shame I know, and I hope obesity could be wiped out the world over someday but with the US looking to be around for the next couple of decades I don’t see that happening anytime soon unfortunately.

And I’d rather seriously overweight and obese women did choose a healthier life style because it’s something they wanted and do know it’s good for their health and feel comfortable with, rather than feeling they’re being pressured  into it because of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like navy negatively 'scoring' them and Marty McFly1 of all fucking people scorning them for not conforming to their high and lofty standards because they're 'losers' otherwise.


----------



## Savior (Oct 26, 2013)

ImperatorMortis said:


> Holy crap I'm in love. Who cares about those fat fucks feelings? This woman is perfect.
> 
> She can say whatever the fuck she wants as far as I'm concerned.



Yeah dude. I'm sure she'd give you a second glance...


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Oct 26, 2013)

Savior said:


> Yeah dude. I'm sure she'd give you a second glance...



This is pretty much true for nearly every male here on NF. Don't tell me them that though, their mommy's say otherwise.

People here are seriously kidding themselves if there think there’s anywhere near as much pressure on males to look as aesthetically pleasing as there is for females.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 26, 2013)

I got a story to share.

I used to have a friend who was 5 feet 10, and weighted an astonishing 240 pounds.

I chided him often, telling him he should watch his weight, and he gave me reasoning such as it being "a natural problem with his metabolism" and shit like that. Basically he was saying, "I want to be skinny, but I have a medical reason why I am fat! It's not my fault!"

As fate would have it, he contracted some tongue infection crap, and it forced him to be on liquid diet for over a year.

And holy shit, 1 year later he was 160 pounds. I literally didn't recognize him when I saw him. I wanted to go, "What happened to your metabolism excuse dipshit?", but hey dude's got enough angst due to his tongue problem.


----------



## Blue (Oct 26, 2013)

MbS said:


> People here are seriously kidding themselves if there think there?s anywhere near as much pressure on males to look as aesthetically pleasing as there is for females.



There isn't. Men can get away with being fat, it's true.

But there are different pressures. Men can't get away with being homemakers, for instance. Nobody is going to date a guy whose approach is "hey I'll raise your kids for you."

And basically what's been happening to this woman has been happening to men for hundreds of years. If you're too good-looking or care too much about your appearance as a man, you must be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Gym, gym and gym.
> 
> Also, proper diet.



Nah I'm just going to keep eating cookies.


----------



## kazuri (Oct 26, 2013)

> People here are seriously kidding themselves if there think there’s anywhere near as much pressure on males to look as aesthetically pleasing as there is for females.



Any woman no matter how fat could get laid whenever she wants. Tell me how thats somehow more pressuring than fat/ugly men not even being able to talk to healthy or fat/ugly women without them giving dirty 'yea right' looks no matter what the intentions of the conversation are, most of the time.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Oct 26, 2013)

Some people get offended too easily.

It's just a picture on fb. If it offends, hide/block it.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks like cyber bullying to me.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 26, 2013)

Really, once I finish mah meal I'll kill every fat ass in this planet so it will stop the butthurt on their hurt fat asses .


----------



## Morglay (Oct 26, 2013)

kazuri said:


> Any woman no matter how fat could get laid whenever she wants. Tell me how thats somehow more pressuring than fat/ugly men not even being able to talk to healthy or fat/ugly women without them giving dirty 'yea right' looks no matter what the intentions of the conversation are, most of the time.



Say that to Johnny Vegas, one of the fattest and generally gross people I have ever seen on tele. Yet also a man with such raw sexual magnetism that I have no doubt in my mind he could bang anybody on the planet.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 26, 2013)

My man Nigel wouldn't stand for this shit.


----------



## Art of Run (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd say the message behind the picture was intended to be positive. If anything, there's something wrong with Kang's response to the criticism/outrage. It could have been handled with much more grace, but that can't be expected of everyone all the time, I suppose.

This comes back to the whole 'Fat Acceptance v. Fat Shaming' thing. Fat shaming, also known as being a dick, is something that should not be supported. Bullying is not exactly the best motivator, but what we're seeing here isn't bullying. The term fat its self is kind of odd, which implies there's some sort of mandate to maintain a specific weight, but thats for another time. 

The 'Fat Acceptance' movement in its self is not that great. If we're talking about things like being unhealthy, being lazy, being irresponsible or being sick or whatever, I don't think those are things society should be forced to accept. But if you're talking about pressuring people to look a certain way or weigh a certain amount then that's arbitrary and, to be frank, stupid. If you're calling people less than kind names because of the way they look then that's not a fact based observation and also stupid. It's a tricky can of worms.

Kang was not bullying and it's not exactly rude, from my perspective. It was intended to be something akin to one of those corny motivational posters you see in the work place, but got put through the 'fat acceptance vs fat shaming' debate lens.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 26, 2013)

kazuri said:


> Making a picture saying 'whats your excuse' is no less wrong than going up to people irl and striking a pose and saying 'whats your excuse'




What is your excuse?



ImperatorMortis said:


> Its from a hentai.
> 
> Angraecum Ch. 4-5 [UNCENSORED] by Otsuka Kotora


Hentai can be deep man...more than it's already is.


----------



## Savior (Oct 26, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Say that to Johnny Vegas, one of the fattest and generally gross people I have ever seen on tele. *Yet also a man with such raw sexual magnetism that I have no doubt in my mind he could bang anybody on the planet.*





Are you kidding me./


----------



## lucky (Oct 26, 2013)

Blue said:


> [sp][/sp]





if i wasn't devastatingly handsome, i would be extremely offended.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 26, 2013)

Savior said:


> Are you kidding me./



Are you fucking kidding me? 

Johnny Vegas walks up to you with Munkey on his hand and says: "I'm gonna fuck you with this sock puppet." In the Johnny Vegas voice. 

Man, woman, gay, straight, none of it matters. You pull your fucking pants down and scream: "MY BODY IS READY!!!"


----------



## Chloe (Oct 26, 2013)

The people getting offended by that picture have figures like this.Obviously the image is targeted at people who make excuses, not those of which who have legitimate reasons (very few people can legitimately use this).
And blaming one's thyroid is not a good excuse.
The tumblr fat acceptance movement advocates that being fat (by fat I mean well and truly overweight) has absolutely no possible health risks whatsoever.

Not to mention they believe you have no right to tell a loved one to lose weight if you're concerned about their health.
Yet it's alright for people to shame smokers.


----------



## Zero Mcloud (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think that the pic intends to "attack" some people with certain characteristics. But here we are being sensible about some pic that someone put on her FB. People now makes a fuss about everything...

The situation brings me memories about Resident Evil 5 and the whole commotion about killing black people... 

It surprised me that something like "Fat acceptance movement" exists... 

I understand that fat people may feel good with themselves, it's their choice, but don't brainwash people into the idea that obesity isn't a health risk


----------



## Jason Brody (Oct 28, 2013)

Blue said:


> "Vain" is just another word mediocre people have for confidence in people who are hot and know it.
> Vanity is the best. A "vain" girl will never ask you if she looks fat in jeans.
> She fucking knows she doesn't.



There's also an equally tragic dilemma; overconfidence. What really more is she gaining than drawing attention to her body and kids? Not saying that's wrong in itself, I just think it's bs that the image is dismissed here as not being egocentric in and of itself. 



> I understand that fat people may feel good with themselves, it's their choice, but don't brainwash people into the idea that obesity isn't a health risk



Agreed, obesity is a huge health risk. But I think most fat people know that and they can find other aspects of themselves to prioritize. For someone who gains fat really easy for different reasons, the fit lifestyle is absolutely exhausting. Even when I was bodybuilding, a diet of tuna, rice, and egg whites, with heavy weights/cardio twice a day didn't help much in keeping as trim as my lifting buddies.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]1NjTWvl8x-U[/YOUTUBE]


 Feel like I have posted it before. Any-who life was changed.


----------



## stream (Oct 28, 2013)

Jason Brody said:


> There's also an equally tragic dilemma; overconfidence. What really more is she gaining than drawing attention to her body and kids?



It's called advertising: She is a fitness instructor. She is probably very happy of the "controversy" because it means that loads of people have seen the picture and know about her business.

The kids are mostly there to show that she has a thin body a few months after giving birth.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Oct 28, 2013)

> There's also an equally tragic dilemma; overconfidence.



She's in the 99.9 percentile.  How is that overconfident?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 28, 2013)

"What's your excuse?"
Zero out of shape men have gotten offended by this old man flaunting his hard work and dedication. I wonder why that is.


----------

